# 2019 KANSAS Thread



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Another great season of hunting Kansas has passed...there were some outstanding bucks posted on the 2018 thread, and insightful conversation...may the fall season come swiftly :darkbeer:

Found today...


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

wow


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Found sunday while driving a pasture for coyotes, i also deer hunt this pasture. He had shed sometime last week because i drove the same spot the previous sunday and they werent there


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

nice set Hewi!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice fellas! Hoping to get out sometime the next week for the first time.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

hunterhewi said:


> Found sunday while driving a pasture for coyotes, i also deer hunt this pasture. He had shed sometime last week because i drove the same spot the previous sunday and they werent there.


:thumbs_up


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Jerm said:


> Another great season of hunting Kansas has passed...there were some outstanding bucks posted on the 2018 thread, and insightful conversation...may the fall season come swiftly :darkbeer:
> 
> Found today...


:thumbs_up


----------



## Hammer237 (Jan 26, 2019)

Following! Man I can't wait to get back to KS!


----------



## ustarace (Dec 26, 2018)

nice! I sure do mis Kansas


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

I’ll be following along and living vicariously through everyone else this year as I won’t be able to make the trip out to Kansas for 2019.

Good luck to everyone and I hope you all have as good of a year that I had in 2018.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

NYyotekiller said:


> I’ll be following along and living vicariously through everyone else this year as I won’t be able to make the trip out to Kansas for 2019.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and I hope you all have as good of a year that I had in 2018.


Man thats too bad....you had such a good hunt here last season....


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Jerm said:


> Man thats too bad....you had such a good hunt here last season....


Yes I did for sure. Probably won’t ever have a better hunt actually.

I’ve got #2 son coming here in the end of March so I’m not doing any hunting trips this year. I’ll definitely be back though. That’s for sure.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Congrats on the upcoming family member....................if you need someone to keep your stands warm this season I can sure help you:mracoustic:


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Tagged. Can’t wait for November. Cabin is already booked.


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

Nice sheds, guys! Hope to get out myself in the next few weeks if the weather and work cooperate...


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm really biting at the bit to get back out to Kansas and hopefully I'll get drawn again this year ! I had a great time out there last year even though I didn't Harvest a nice buck I saw plenty of them around and I was very picky and knew what I wanted and wasn't going to settle for anything less than what I went for ! I saw 6 - 10 bucks most days and more on a couple days ! I did get a shot at a nice one and hit it high so I backed out for about 5 hrs but the yotes chased him all over for miles and we never found him ! I had one of the best hunts of my life and enjoyed the 10 days out there and the company ! Can't wait to get back out there again !!


----------



## SE_Minn (Nov 24, 2014)

Hunted Kansas in 17 and 18. Shot does for the land owner but didn't take a buck either year. Plenty of bucks around just wanted something special. Hopefully we draw again for 19. Nice sheds guys. We won't be finding many here for awhile. We have 15 inches of snow on the ground.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

redlab said:


> I'm really biting at the bit to get back out to Kansas and hopefully I'll get drawn again this year ! I had a great time out there last year even though I didn't Harvest a nice buck I saw plenty of them around and I was very picky and knew what I wanted and wasn't going to settle for anything less than what I went for ! I saw 6 - 10 bucks most days and more on a couple days ! I did get a shot at a nice one and hit it high so I backed out for about 5 hrs but the yotes chased him all over for miles and we never found him ! I had one of the best hunts of my life and enjoyed the 10 days out there and the company ! Can't wait to get back out there again !!


I enjoyed having you hunt with me last season, Barry! We had a great time....you had some incredible hunts with true kansas giants....I had years history/pics with several of those big bucks you encountered....that ground I farm that you hunted is a real deal "Buck Nest".

That long, late, 40mph kansas wind, freezing cold tracking job after the buck you shot, is one I wont soon forget (my brothers daughter, a real trooper, nearly got frostbite)....was crazy how those coyotes pushed your buck for 2 plus miles...hope you get drawn again this coming season....I'll keep that special treestand just for you!


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

SE_Minn said:


> Hunted Kansas in 17 and 18. Shot does for the land owner but didn't take a buck either year. Plenty of bucks around just wanted something special. Hopefully we draw again for 19. Nice sheds guys. We won't be finding many here for awhile. We have 15 inches of snow on the ground.


Trust me when I say....Us residents appreciate those of you(non-residents) with the will power to hold out for mature bucks...it kills our herd when thousands of non-residents flood our home lands shooting the first decent 2-3 year old that walks by....its hard to ever build good age structure when so many young bucks fall...its not all that uncommon for a kansas 3 year old to be a tempting 140"...but that same deer allowed to live another couple years could very well turn into a 170"-180" brute...Those of you that have eaten tag soup because you passed younger bucks...my hats off to you guys!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Jerm said:


> Trust me when I say....Us residents appreciate those of you(non-residents) with the will power to hold out for mature bucks...it kills our herd when thousands of non-residents flood our home lands shooting the first decent 2-3 year old that walks by....its hard to ever build good age structure when so many young bucks fall...its not all that uncommon for a kansas 3 year old to be a tempting 140"...but that same deer allowed to live another couple years could very well turn into a 170"-180" brute...Those of you that have eaten tag soup because you passed younger bucks...my hats off to you guys!


I agree, I watched a guy on public close to our property shoot a young buck that had worlds of potential. He hit him horrible and never found the buck, I’m hoping he lived. That guy wasn’t a non-res though, he was from Wichita.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Found this yesterday, the Mrs shot this fella high in October, she was sick about it after we looked two days with no luck. He showed back up on camera two weeks later. She saw him one more time, but he never again got in range. Now she’s sick again after seeing just how big he is. It’s the best antler we’ve found measuring in at 70” and change.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

^^Nice find!

I like the kicker he has off his G2....same thing that my 2018 Kansas deer had.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Weather has kept me out. Walked/scouted one place a few weeks back. Muddy to my ankles. I'll wait a bit then try


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

Jerm said:


> I enjoyed having you hunt with me last season, Barry! We had a great time....you had some incredible hunts with true kansas giants....I had years history/pics with several of those big bucks you encountered....that ground I farm that you hunted is a real deal "Buck Nest".
> 
> That long, late, 40mph kansas wind, freezing cold tracking job after the buck you shot, is one I wont soon forget (my brothers daughter, a real trooper, nearly got frostbite)....was crazy how those coyotes pushed your buck for 2 plus miles...hope you get drawn again this coming season....I'll keep that special treestand just for you!


Had a great time out there hunting with you and your wife ! That spot is truly special when you see 6 to 10 bucks everyday and even 10 to 15 on the windy days ! 
I knew the caliber of a buck I came there for and I wasn't settling for anything less ! I did see a couple that I would have loved to see a little closer for a shot ! That big 12 is still haunting me...lol I truly hope I get drawn again this year for redemption on that big boy I didn't get a shot at ! Just do me a favor and get the creek out of that stand :wink:
That tracking job was a long cold one that I won't soon forget and I wish it had a different ending


----------



## westwaybowhunt (Jan 4, 2017)

anyone finding any in phillips co?


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Found a couple more last week....seen alot of bucks with both sides yet...couple more weeks and there should be alot of bone on the ground...


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

more...


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Went out Sunday afternoon. I kicked up 35-40 deer in 2 different groups. All were does except 2. One buck either had shed one side or it was one I had on cam numerous times and his right side is broke off just past the brow tine. Perfect conditions to check for sheds with a light snow on the ground and grass smashed down, but to no avail.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey Jerm, quit posting all of these already, I am starting to get irritated (er, jealous). You've found more than I have in my lifetime.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like some good ones in there Jerm.

How many miles you walked so far?


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

lol...I'm just gettn started...only about 28 miles so far....deer can be few and far between nowadys...gotta walk more miles.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

AintNoGriz said:


> Hey Jerm, quit posting all of these already, I am starting to get irritated (er, jealous). You've found more than I have in my lifetime.


I get alot of permission to shed hunt where I'm not allowed to hunt...farmers dont like $1000 flat tires...and growin up a farmboy here I know alot of farmers.
I tell myself every year that I gotta start making lamps chandeliers etc....but at the end of the day they just go into big pile in the garage....A few years back, I moved deep into the hills and had to move the shed collection....was a mounding 8 ft. truckbed full...was actually a pain to move...I don't get as excited finding them anymore but just enjoy observing the different herds of deer in the diverse kansas habitats....hiking, scouting, and being in the desolate winter woods is a comforting place.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

The girls had a good day off from school with Mom yesterday.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Jerm, I always feel good if we find ANYTHING! I can't imagine finding antlers like you! Actually, I take that back, I can. We used to have permission on a couple ranches out in western Kansas and we made quite a few hauls out there years ago. It seems to be tougher here in SEK, just some much cover to hide so few antlers. Anyway, continue to post please, you remind me of a good buddy here at home who walks over a hundred miles each year. I think he'd rather shed hunt than bowhunt!


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Thats a nice 5 point man...I seen that last night when you posted it on kansas bowsite...Thats kool your wife and kids get involved...thats what its all about...my wife walks by my side all winter....we make it a bit of friendly competition between each other...with a few pranks in between...gotta keep life interesting.

Never shed hunted in far western kansas....love the area with the open plains and long cottonwood creeks...would have thought sheds would be very hard to find there...although ive done many 7-10 mile all day hikes with nary an antler found...
Ya I undoubtedly enjoy shed hunting more than bowhunting.


----------



## IndianaBob (Jan 25, 2019)

Nice


----------



## jon76 (Oct 25, 2013)

some really good ones there.


----------



## phatfox77 (Jan 18, 2019)

I need to get out to Kansas, great finds!


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

phatfox77 said:


> I need to get out to Kansas, great finds!


Honestly if your grounds in an area with no/low trespassing I would wait 2 more weeks...well over half the bucks in this area are holding...seen some real big ones lately both sides...not only that the grounds covered in snow, with another full blown blizzard expected fri-sat...what snow doesn't melt tomorrow ain't going anywhere anytime soon....I personally just walk over them in the snow and bump the deer around for no reason.

One things for sure this harder winter we are experiencing has the deer traveling miles to yard up in mega herds...rarely see them this bunched up...only when its snow covered and cold for weeks on end....they herd up on the best food source and lowest pressured ground...warmer winters (like the last 10 plus years) the deer and their sheds, are more spread out. I seen a herd of 250-300 deer in a mega herd last sat evening driving around in the ice storm...was impressive....just like back in the late 80's.


----------



## phatfox77 (Jan 18, 2019)

Jerm said:


> Honestly if your grounds in an area with no/low trespassing I would wait 2 more weeks...well over half the bucks in this area are holding...seen some real big ones lately both sides...not only that the grounds covered in snow, with another full blown blizzard expected fri-sat...what snow doesn't melt tomorrow ain't going anywhere anytime soon....I personally just walk over them in the snow and bump the deer around for no reason.
> 
> One things for sure this harder winter we are experiencing has the deer traveling miles to yard up in mega herds...rarely see them this bunched up...only when its snow covered and cold for weeks on end....they herd up on the best food source and lowest pressured ground...warmer winters (like the last 10 plus years) the deer and their sheds, are more spread out. I seen a herd of 250-300 deer in a mega herd last sat evening driving around in the ice storm...was impressive....just like back in the late 80's.


That’s awesome and a site to see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...3078060622&refsrc=http://t.co/fAzkQkpfWZ&_rdr

Ken corbet is trying to push transferable tags, again, somewhat successfully thus far.
Basically, it will create a virtual "over the counter" unlimited tag allotment for NR hunters..
It will expand opportunity for outfitters and recreate the former "black market" of landowners selling tags.

I implore all of you to contact your reps, your senators, and the new governor.
Ken is the owner of Ravenwood lodge, an outfitter, and a Ks Legislator.. it should be a conflict of interest with him trying to pass legislation to put money in his pocket. He is also working with Joel Wimer of the C&W Ranch, who is also an outfitter.

If you dont voice your opinion, dont complain when this crap bill passes and becomes law.
Time is of the essence, its moving forward..


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Already contacted my rep, who is on the front lines of defeating this legislation. Ken Corbet has done everything in his power to avoid Doug Blex in getting this on the floor.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Another productive day in the woods! The bigger shed is from the buck I was really chasing on our farm. I actually saw him the morning I shot my buck. We're looking forward to seeing what he turns into next year.


----------



## buckhunter31 (Dec 20, 2010)

Looking at coming down to north central Kansas next week. Just wondering if it is worth making the drive from Wisconsin? R a lot of bucks shed out? How much snow is there? How much is this snow storm that is going through there Saturday going to dump ? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

2-4" on the ground here and we have rain coming tomorrow not snow. West of KCK about 45 minute drive, Douglas county.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

buckhunter31 said:


> Looking at coming down to north central Kansas next week. Just wondering if it is worth making the drive from Wisconsin? R a lot of bucks shed out? How much snow is there? How much is this snow storm that is going through there Saturday going to dump ? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nc Ks has several inches on the ground with a big blizzard coming...8-10" more snow and 40-50 mph winds...we could have colossal drifting! Then followed by at least 10 days freezing temps/single digit nights....shed hunting will be futile for next couple weeks im afraid.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice shed KSQ!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Goodness Jerm, you guys haven't been able to catch a break this winter! On the plus side, the wheat should be loving this snow. Down here in SEK the subsoil moisture should be really good heading into spring/summer. Last fall/winter we went about 5 months without significant rainfall.

We have good friends traveling down here from Beloit for a wedding tomorrow, I hope they're leaving today!


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

ain't no deer in Phillips county! :wink:

Friend went to Kanopolis and Milford on the first day the refuges were open and he said all the parking lots were full at the refuges and public hunting areas, he said it looked like it was the first week of November with all the vehicles..


----------



## LoneGreyWolf LA (Feb 9, 2019)

Nice finds!


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Dafis said:


> ain't no deer in Phillips county! :wink:
> 
> Friend went to Kanopolis and Milford on the first day the refuges were open and he said all the parking lots were full at the refuges and public hunting areas, he said it looked like it was the first week of November with all the vehicles..


Are you saying those refuges are open to shed hunting? I know theres no shed hunting allowed on Kirwin refuge...


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks like around 6"-8" of snow with heavy drifting for Nc kansas...Many roads will be impassible for next couple weeks...they will only clear the roads to the homes...the dirt roads stay drifted shut untill it melts which could be weeks with this arctic blast coming in....then its too muddy to travel...thats the exact scenario we faced here during rifle season last dec...never heard of many bucks getting shot round here....couldnt get down the roads.
The countys motor grader just now blasted through clearing the road to my remote location...thought Id be stuck here till monday at least...better insulate those waterpipes and wellhouses its goin get cold boys!


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

What wheat? A lot of it did not get planted, and some that did has not really came up at all yet. And the wheat fields that came up is sitting under water. Going to be a poor wheat crop this year.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

westksbowhunter said:


> What wheat? A lot of it did not get planted, and some that did has not really came up at all yet. And the wheat fields that came up is sitting under water. Going to be a poor wheat crop this year.


My sentiments exactly....cant find a field of green winter wheat thats not just bare dirt..wheat has not been a good cash crop for a few years now...low prices and or low yields...heck we still have standing fall crops rotting away...

Theres so much water running underground....I was running some water lines a couple weeks ago around my place and hit running ground water only 3-4' deep! everywhere I dig Im hitting ground water...when walking the pasture hills every draw has running water...heck Ive seen some springs opening up on top of hills even...the rivers around here have not been this high during winter for decades...


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Around where I hunt last years beans and milo are still in the fields

Jerm, some refuges are closed from Sept 1 to Jan 31st others are closed year round


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

https://community.legendarywhitetails.com/blog/2018-rut-predictions-for-every-theory/

Trickle rut for 2019..
I do feel that the rut was on pretty good about nov. 4th last yr


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Goodness, sounds tough up there. I bet the farmers down this way are beginning to wish they’d planted more wheat. Maybe the price will finally rebound some.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Found a couple yesterday...one was big...my wife walked within 20' of it going in....i spotted it on the way out...always fun to sneak one out from under the ol' Lady...
Was tough walking in the snow...I know I walked right over several more...I've literally tripped over 3 of them this last couple weeks that were buried in the snow...with this harsh winter northern kansas is having the deer are pooled up in huge numbers...ever deer for miles round joins the mega herds yarding up...seen quite a few herds around in last few weeks numbering 100-300.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice one Jerm! Looks like you guys are going to get it again tonight.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Yep already started snowing blowing and drifting....temps about 12F and dropping....minus 10F tomorrow's lows with minus 30F wind chills...caribou hunting weather!
Took a cold brisk walk today...nary an antler to be found.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like a nice find Jerm. Tough to find in all that snow. 

Hopefully this winter you guys are having isn’t too tough on the deer herd.


----------



## badbasso (Dec 20, 2018)

Wow ! some great sheds!


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

1F and sunny this beautiful Kansas morning! Coupled with-19F wind chills and heavy drifting, Ive opted to stay inside today! I'm stuck here until the county motor-grader blasts us out hopefully tomorrow sometime....living so remote has its perks but being stranded after a blizzard isnt one of them.

I'm afraid this weather has been tough on all wildlife and domestic livestock...these conditions are very hard on cattle. As far as wildlife I'm afraid our somewhat abundant quail population will take the biggest hit...Seen a few coveys lately that didn't look to be doing very well...On the contrary I've never seen so many turkeys as this winter...noisy flocks everywhere....I think the uncut cornfields that were to muddy to get into last fall, are the saving grace for our deer, turkeys, and pheasants etc...the mega herds and mega flocks are all bunched up close to uncut corn fields...and we have unfroze ground water running outa all the hills and draws, even in these frigid temps...so water is easily available. 

The weather is an ever-revolving cycle...wet and dry era's balance each other out...and Everything comes full circle!


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

...


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Some recent Kansas landscape pics....


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

more....


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

last few nights sunset pics...


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Definitely whitetail country Jerm. Lots of walking there and lots of places to drop a shed. Looking good. I remember years ago seeing wintering herds of 80-150 deer along the river bends while visiting friends in Osborne County. Unbelievable sights I'll never forget. You should get some pics. 

I finally had a chance to get out and take the utv through part of the farm without leaving ruts. Saw these while riding through. Nothing like what you've found but it's a start. While most of the bucks shed last month I still have a few holding that are worth waiting on before we bust out the timber and invade the bedding areas.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Good start Hawk!
I’m on a two hunt, 15 mile drought right now. I can’t complain after a fast start though.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Thats a kool spike Hawk! Those are special finds...


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Those are some great pictures of those beautiful Kansas river bottoms Jerm.

Looks cold though.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Minus 3 degrees here right now......heck of a start for March, glad the wind is not blowing hard.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Jerm. Do you live near P-burg?

Im thinking about moving there or the Glen Elder area.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

No but I am somewhat familiar with both areas....feel free to pm me with any questions.

p-burg is a western ks town so it still has some mule deer in the hills...I hear stories of decent whitetail hunting there....kirwin lake is close by..."Goose capital"...they have cut down almost all the trees around it to provide better waterfowl habitat, it hurt the whitetail hunting...huge deer around there as its a refuge...they allow a very small draw each year for whitetail hunting, but No shed hunting is allowed...by the looks of it the private creek bottoms in that area could be real honey holes.

Glen elder is a kool little lake town...great people there...decent hunting if you can access the private creeks north and south of the lake..
Lots of public and wiha ground around there but its is literally swamped during any season. Great lake for catfish and crappie...


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Jerm said:


> No but I am somewhat familiar with both areas....feel free to pm me with any questions.
> 
> p-burg is a western ks town so it still has some mule deer in the hills...I hear stories of decent whitetail hunting there....kirwin lake is close by..."Goose capital"...they have cut down almost all the trees around it to provide better waterfowl habitat, it hurt the whitetail hunting...huge deer around there as its a refuge...they allow a very small draw each year for whitetail hunting, but No shed hunting is allowed...by the looks of it the private creek bottoms in that area could be real honey holes.
> 
> ...


 Thaks man.

I lived in Damar for a few years and im wanting to get back to that general area but Im looking at going a bit closer to Nebraska and some more water.


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

Going for my first year to kansas this year. subscribed


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

crankn101 said:


> Hey Jerm. Do you live near P-burg?
> 
> Im thinking about moving there or the Glen Elder area.


P-burg as in Pittsburg, or Phillipsburg


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

I was assuming he meant Phillipsburg...


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Being as he was talking about Glen Elder i would assume the same, just wasnt sure


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Phillipsburg


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

crankn101 said:


> Hey Jerm. Do you live near P-burg?
> 
> Im thinking about moving there or the Glen Elder area.


You can check Glen Elder off your list.....ain't no deer there! 

Just messing. That's where I hunt and wouldn't think twice about moving there. Cool small town and great deer hunting. 

I think most of the residents are only there in the summer for the lake but I could be wrong. Not many people in town when I'm there in mid November.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

My wife's sister and brother-in-law moved to KS about 13-14 years ago due to an employment offer and bought a hobby farm for their horses. She is a bit of an animal protector mentality, so hunting was never a consideration. Well while visiting west MI over Christmas, a conversation about bringing mom down to visit KS in the fall of 2019 came up. Surprisingly, she even entertained the idea of me coming along to bowhunt. I've developed a budding friendship through AT with a KS resident and he is offering some assistance on public land areas if the family land doesn't pan out in a few days.

I've been on the KS website and am working to figure out all the regulations and nuances for a NR bowhunter. I know the county they live and an ajoining county that I hope to meet up with my AT friend. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.....thanks in advance.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Do not kill a deer on a bunny huggers property because no matter what they say they will always hold that against you.


----------



## Flickinger54 (Jul 21, 2016)

Gotta love Kansas, heading there this fall again and it cant come soon enough.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

NYyotekiller said:


> You can check Glen Elder off your list.....ain't no deer there!
> 
> Just messing. That's where I hunt and wouldn't think twice about moving there. Cool small town and great deer hunting.
> 
> I think most of the residents are only there in the summer for the lake but I could be wrong. Not many people in town when I'm there in mid November.


I was passing by the creek you hunt on 2-3 weeks back during an ice storm....was 300 plus strong out feeding...was an extremely impressive herd!
Ya alot more people stay in Glen during the summer...but plenty of residents there year round...no ones around in nov because they are all sitting n a tree...lol...mostly great people living there...neat little village nestled below the dam.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

zap said:


> Do not kill a deer on a bunny huggers property because no matter what they say they will always hold that against you.


Thanks, but I am not overly concerned with that aspect. We are bringing her elderly mother several hundred miles to her doorstep for a visit. She did ask if she had to see a dead deer.....as in hang it in their yard or garage and I told her I would research processors in the area for immediate removal of the "evidence". Even if it is a "one and done", I hope to learn more about the area and KS in general for future reference.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Jerm said:


> I was passing by the creek you hunt on 2-3 weeks back during an ice storm....was 300 plus strong out feeding...was an extremely impressive herd!
> Ya alot more people stay in Glen during the summer...but plenty of residents there year round...no ones around in nov because they are all sitting n a tree...lol...mostly great people living there...neat little village nestled below the dam.


I can believe it. The winter wheat was drawing them in pretty good along that creek bottom back in mid November. 

I think I remember you saying how the winter wheat wasn't doing well out there but it must be along there to draw them in in those numbers.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Alaska at heart said:


> Thanks, but I am not overly concerned with that aspect. We are bringing her elderly mother several hundred miles to her doorstep for a visit. She did ask if she had to see a dead deer.....as in hang it in their yard or garage and I told her I would research processors in the area for immediate removal of the "evidence". Even if it is a "one and done", I hope to learn more about the area and KS in general for future reference.


I am not here to argue but re read this: Do not kill a deer on a bunny huggers property _because no matter what they say they will always hold that against you._

That having been said, have a good time.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

NYyotekiller said:


> I can believe it. The winter wheat was drawing them in pretty good along that creek bottom back in mid November.
> 
> I think I remember you saying how the winter wheat wasn't doing well out there but it must be along there to draw them in in those numbers.


They were on milo stubble and wheat...havnt seen any wheat with a good winter stand...


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I planted a mixture of wheat and clover in two food plots, 1 and 3 acres, and the plots has been eaten down to the nubbins. No other wheat planted this year around us so the plots have been good attractions for numbers. But miniscule numbers versus the ones you're seeing Jerm. Our neighbor saw an estimated group of 40 on him yesterday.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Is Gel Elder not known for its walleye any more?
Largest stripper I ever caught was through the ice up there. 
I got a call from a banker back in 1994ish asking if I wanted to buy Myers Sporting goods and gas station. I called Jim, and he said if you do not hunt or fish it is a great business cause in order to make money ya cannot do any of those things, so I passed..


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Dafis said:


> Is Gel Elder not known for its walleye any more?
> Largest stripper I ever caught was through the ice up there.
> I got a call from a banker back in 1994ish asking if I wanted to buy Myers Sporting goods and gas station. I called Jim, and he said if you do not hunt or fish it is a great business cause in order to make money ya cannot do any of those things, so I passed..


Yep still good walleye numbers...barely any strippers anymore...wilson lakes the stripper lake.
Ah good ol' Meyers...I know Joe took over Meyers ran it for many years...I always asked Joe when you going hunting, when you going fishing...he always said can't gotta work....but he said he was going to work and save all he could to retire and fish in alaska...and thats exactly what Joe did, went to alaska and bought "The Myrth"...one of the best guys I ever known.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Dafis said:


> Is Gel Elder not known for its walleye any more?
> Largest stripper I ever caught was through the ice up there.
> I got a call from a banker back in 1994ish asking if I wanted to buy Myers Sporting goods and gas station. I called Jim, and he said if you do not hunt or fish it is a great business cause in order to make money ya cannot do any of those things, so I passed..





Jerm said:


> Yep still good walleye numbers...barely any strippers anymore...wilson lakes the stripper lake.
> Ah good ol' Meyers...I know Joe took over Meyers ran it for many years...I always asked Joe when you going hunting, when you going fishing...he always said can't gotta work....but he said he was going to work and save all he could to retire and fish in alaska...and thats exactly what Joe did, went to alaska and bought "The Myrth"...one of the best guys I ever known.


I think you boys got the strippers confused with the stripers. BIG difference between the two IME. 

Not sure how many strippers there are in and around Waconda Lake....might be a few stripers though.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

NYyotekiller said:


> I think you boys got the strippers confused with the stripers. BIG difference between the two IME.
> 
> Not sure how many strippers there are in and around Waconda Lake....might be a few stripers though.



Well played....well played!


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

70-100 in this herd....


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Gonna be nicer this weekend for some walking. May try to get out saturday afternoon if the rain is gone by then. Gonna be super windy and muddy.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Spent most of the night in the truck last night....note to self...dont forget the shovels next time! Thankfully we always travel with lots of extra cloths in case this happens out in the middle of nowhere...


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow! Glad you managed ok Jerm!


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Jerm said:


> Spent most of the night in the truck last night....note to self...dont forget the shovels next time! Thankfully we always travel with lots of extra cloths in case this happens out in the middle of nowhere...
> View attachment 6770557


Make sure you travel with two shovels so your buddy has one to help instead of laughing and taking videos from inside the warm truck during a blizzard that you both were stupid enough to go shoot bow in!
WI two sundays ago. 15” of snow and 40-60mph winds.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Jerm said:


> Spent most of the night in the truck last night....note to self...dont forget the shovels next time! Thankfully we always travel with lots of extra cloths in case this happens out in the middle of nowhere...
> View attachment 6770557


Don’t you know them heavy Chevy’s ain’t the hot ticket for blasting through snowdrifts? 

Looks like you got her packed in there pretty good. Glad you got the old girl outa there.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Ya she was packed in there tighter than a......
Was a buddy driving....seen the drifts coming and I hollered no no no stop stop stooooop...but that knucklehead just gunned it....hit the first drift, spun around and packed into a big drift....was up to the door handles before we started to dig with a 5 gallon bucket and claw hammer most of the night...since he also forgot the shovels and the tire chains were just sittin in the toolbox...felt like kicking my buddy right square in the knee's!


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

rmscustom said:


> Make sure you travel with two shovels so your buddy has one to help instead of laughing and taking videos from inside the warm truck during a blizzard that you both were stupid enough to go shoot bow in!
> WI two sundays ago. 15” of snow and 40-60mph winds.
> View attachment 6770973


Yep...funny stuff!


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Found a good one today in my backyard sanctuary....had him in bow range last season but he just didnt give me an ethical shot...got his shed/s for 4 years straight now...hes been a shooter all 4 years....but made a nice jump last season...super heavy.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

more...


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Heres a shed from 2 seasons back...found within 60 yards of above shed...had him at 30 yards that year, dead quiet out...I aimed low and squeezed anticipating him to drop...but nope he just stood there...arrow grazed under his rib cage and embedded into a tree...just found his shed today by that same stand.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Jerm said:


> Found a good one today in my backyard sanctuary....had him in bow range last season but he just didnt give me an ethical shot...got his shed/s for 4 years straight now...hes been a shooter all 4 years....but made a nice jump last season...super heavy.
> View attachment 6774637


Super heavy is right! That thing has mass for days.

Nice find Jerm.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice Jerm!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice shed. 

Went out saturday afternoon in the wind and mud. Found a 115" dead head, no sheds. 

Walked up on an armadillo. Video'd him from 5 feet away. I found out they can't see or hear very well. I think I could have touched him. Cool experience though.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Great mass Jerm. Hope you find the other side. I still have some carrying so I'm on hold for searching. And it doesn't help to have crop fields and pastures that are too wet to try and traverse. Griz, I saw two of those 10 days ago digging holes in the pastures. I had the same observations you did on eyesight and hearing. Thought about trying to dropkick one but I wouldn't want to break a toe.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Y’all better get rid of those armadillos. They will eat turkey and quail eggs! We’ve got plenty of them here in Arkansas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I’ve lost count how many armadillos I’ve shot so far this shed season, at least 11.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Ive seen a dillo at glen elder lake once....just sat there till I walked right up to it...then it suddenly jumped a foot in the air and hauled balls to it's hole underground...and I mean Hauled!


----------



## AUDuckSlayer (Apr 8, 2011)

I moved to KC back in 2010 from Alabama. Those things are everywhere in Alabama. 

Dilo’s sounds like a deer coming trough the woods and use to drive me crazy deer hunting back home. 

I guess they migrated up from Oklahoma. Hopefully the cold winters here will keep their numbers low. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

They are everywhere in SEK!


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

Put a bunch of miles on this Saturday. Found 10 small ones and then one nice one that is several years old. The kicker is that it was less than 100 yards from the truck on the walk back as I was quitting... AND in a spot my brother and I have been within 20 yards of a dozen times and fairly in the open. [emoji23]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Its a muddy monkey here with all the snow melt and 2-3" rain coming...was hard walking all day but added another 8 to the pile....lots bucks with both sides big ones included....water running everywhere...rivers flooding outa its banks...just outright anarchy out there!


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

River pics....


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

A couple of my treestands...theres up to 200 deer pooled up in this grove year round...300 in the winter...flooding has left limited bedding and travel routes for such a huge herd.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks more like rice patties round here than wheat fields...


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Jerm said:


> A couple of my treestands...theres up to 200 deer pooled up in this grove year round...300 in the winter...flooding has left limited bedding and travel routes for such a huge herd.
> View attachment 6775701


That's one pricey set of climbing sticks you got there Jerm.


----------



## nickjimenez05 (Mar 10, 2019)

When is everyone scheduling their 2019 KS rut vacation? I've always seemed to have more movement the third week in November.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

nickjimenez05 said:


> When is everyone scheduling their 2019 KS rut vacation? I've always seemed to have more movement the third week in November.


That is because since the first season in 1965, the rut action has never changed. The 3rd week is and has always been the best week.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

In the areas I hunt, the third week is the worst unless you do spot and stalks...the woods are dead and void of mature deer...they are all locked down way out in the open fields....I like the first week and last week of nov the best....


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Most buck action this past year was on the 11th. After that is was quite poopy!


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

nickjimenez05 said:


> When is everyone scheduling their 2019 KS rut vacation? I've always seemed to have more movement the third week in November.


If I was planning a trip I'd either go the second or third week of November.

I went last year from 10th to the 16th and just saw a ton of mature buck movement. Previous times that I've went out I hunted the first week of November and saw more deer, but I didn't see the mature deer like I did last year.


----------



## nickjimenez05 (Mar 10, 2019)

NYyotekiller said:


> If I was planning a trip I'd either go the second or third week of November.
> 
> I went last year from 10th to the 16th and just saw a ton of mature buck movement. Previous times that I've went out I hunted the first week of November and saw more deer, but I didn't see the mature deer like I did last year.


That has been my experience also. I messed up and for the first time last year took that 2nd week and regretted it. Ready to get out and look for some sheds this next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

most overlooked "best times" is last week of october....


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

westksbowhunter said:


> That is because since the first season in 1965, the rut action has never changed. The 3rd week is and has always been the best week.


I agree 100% every spot i hunt in central KS spread over a few counties, the best mature buck action is always the week around thanksgiving or a tad before


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

I started a poll a while back asking when the best time to hunt Kansas was...

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5362979


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

I hunted the 4th through the 14th and saw 6-10 bucks every day and when it was cold,windy I saw 10-15 buck and several were dandy’s just not close enough for a shot !
But from what I was told last year was out of the norm from the past couple years !!


----------



## AG_2006 (Dec 30, 2016)

Any day bowhunting in Kansas, is the right day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Well said AG!

Heres a shed from a buck my wife and I have been after for 7 years...lives in our backyard...hes at least 11-12 years old. The mass is literally as big as my forearm.
Was his 2017 rack...would have rather found it fresh.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Jerm said:


> Found a good one today in my backyard sanctuary....had him in bow range last season but he just didnt give me an ethical shot...got his shed/s for 4 years straight now...hes been a shooter all 4 years....but made a nice jump last season...super heavy.
> View attachment 6774633
> 
> View attachment 6774635
> ...


Your killing me here, brother! That is what folks from MI dream about.....and are willing to pay $500 for a NR tag in hopes of seeing. I can relate with the snow bound truck.....I've gotten my Jeep stuck a couple times by being too ambitious and packing under the frame. Not going anywhere when the wheels are not touching....dig, dig, dig.....:embara:


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

You guys are picking up some good bone out there...sure wish KS wasn't so far from PA.....I haven't put in the miles that I usually do by this time of the year, but I've nabbed 8 so far with this matched set being the crown jewel of the Spring....my GSPs coordinated on the find, it was really cool watching all of my training efforts payoff some. I did have a good idea these antlers were in the area and while I know this buck spends most of his time on a small private section, we picked these up on public ground where I watched him feed in the cut corn. I do have access to search the private ground for sheds, but the landowner doesn't allow any hunting. 









































Anyway....I know a lot of you KS guys slay some birds every Spring and wanted to post a reminder about the AT Turkey Contest. If you'll be chasing a Thunderchicken with stick and string, I hope you consider joining the contest this year. Membership has fallen a little over the years and I'm hoping to turn that around.....

To REGISTER
https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5632833

The RULES/DETAILS
https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5632367

SEE YOU ALL IN THE LEAGUE PLAY FORUM!

Joe


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

I hate all of you. Especially Jerm


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Ill keep posting giant sheds just to taunt and tease Alaska and ol Griz....lol
Nice set Ringer!! Thats really kool!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow ringer, you need to somehow get permission to hunt that guy's place!! Just shows you, PA can grow some giants if they're allowed to get dry behind the ears.
Jerm, nice as usual...


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Heres the biggest typical 5 point shed Ive ever held...a buck my brothers been chasing for a season or two...all the locals tried gettn him last season but he made it through...
The pic doesnt do this thing justice...a true 30" plus main beam...a 190 class typical 10 point.:darkbeer:


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

another...


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow!!


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

That’s a real beaut Jerm.

You ever get any trail camera photos of that giant?


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

You need to hook me up with one like him this year buddy !!😁


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Logged a lot of walking this morning and found a 5 point side. Maybe a 125” deer. 

I’m catching up to you Jerm!!


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Ya my brother got some pics of him I believe....He was rather elusive as expected of a deer of this caliber...

Barry- heck you were covered up in 140"-180" bucks everyday from my stand...what more could one dream of...lol...I'll bet a couple of those big ones you encountered will be rutting by that very stand next nov...I never heard of any big ones getting shot in that area...all our back roads were impassible most of this season due to snow drifting then melting and gettin too muddy...saved alot of bucks lives...we anticipated finding many big to huge sheds due to this...and are certainly not disappointed.

Its a BEAUTIFUL Kansas sunday out there....and I'm sad to say my legs hurt so bad from walking all week in the deep mud, that Im couch-bound for the day...logged over 65 hard miles last week and 45 or so more sheds...most of which are very large matched sets...I'll post pics here later.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Anyway....I know a lot of you KS guys slay some birds every Spring and wanted to post a reminder about the AT Turkey Contest. If you'll be chasing a Thunderchicken with stick and string, I hope you consider joining the contest this year. Membership has fallen a little over the years and I'm hoping to turn that around.....

To REGISTER
https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5632833

The RULES/DETAILS
https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5632367

SEE YOU ALL IN THE LEAGUE PLAY FORUM!

Joe[/QUOTE]


Just joined, Joe...Thanks for posting!


----------



## JermsBetter1/2 (Mar 17, 2019)

Nice sheds everyone! Contrary to popular belief however, most of the sheds jerm posts are mine :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

My neighbor and I walked some timber areas Saturday and yesterday on me and we found 4 sheds. Nothing picture worthy like the massive ones Jerm and Joe found. My neighbor and I discussed that with the number of bucks we saw last fall and this winter there must be a deer antler graveyard out there somewhere that is well hidden and we will probably never find it. 

I think I'm down to just one forkie carrying one side. A number of deer passed by the house over the last few days and I took quite a few pictures. Here's some that I took.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Sweet pics Hawk!


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Great photos as always Hawkfarm.

Surprised to see that one forky still holding on to the one side.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

NYyotekiller said:


> Great photos as always Hawkfarm.
> 
> Surprised to see that one forky still holding on to the one side.


See bucks carrying horns every year in mid April turkey hunting. See them here and in Nebraska.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

3 bucks, still packing headgear on 3/10


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes,I had horns on cams in SE Ks til 3/14.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

It might not compete for the biggest shed I've ever found, but it is the most unlikely. I was clearing some spots for tree planting, with a weedeater, on our property last weekend when something was thrown against my toe. At first I though it was a stick, then I got excited thinking it was an old piece of antler, and finally when I picked it up I realized it was a whole antler, a freshy to boot! I found the best way to find horns, weedeat them out!!:wink:


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Okay, need to charge up my weed eater for this weekend! Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## levikoehn (Nov 26, 2018)

I have antlers on cam on 3-19. Crazy

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

I know its been asked before but what kinda cam do you use Hawkfarm? You have the special touch of capturing a beautiful moment in time...there isnt a person on archerytalk that dont enjoy your photo's!
Couple more days walking and think ill call it a year...getting too hot for long treks, and the green-ups coming on fast with this excess moisture...and its almost turkey season!


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Jerm said:


> I know its been asked before but what kinda cam do you use Hawkfarm? You have the special touch of capturing a beautiful moment in time...there isnt a person on archerytalk that dont enjoy your photo's!
> Couple more days walking and think ill call it a year...getting too hot for long treks, and the green-ups coming on fast with this excess moisture...and its almost turkey season!


Thanks for your kind words. I use a Canon 50d which is about at the end of its life. I have a Canon L series 100-400 lens and a Tamron 150-600 lens.


----------



## Twstd13 (Aug 29, 2014)

Whats the word on flooding in northern part of Kansas?we will be driving across route 36 from east to west next Wednesday the 27th.Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Twstd13 said:


> Whats the word on flooding in northern part of Kansas?we will be driving across route 36 from east to west next Wednesday the 27th.Any help would be appreciated


No major flooding affecting the roads that I know of...rivers are bank full though.


----------



## Twstd13 (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for the update


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Walked 2.5 hrs Saturday on some good looking public ground, and then hit 2 of our smaller tracks Sunday and found no sheds. Gonna call it a shed season for me with just the 1 shed. Pretty typical for me though. Got some spring projects I want to start so I'm sure my weekends will be busy from here on out and things will start to green up super fast


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Heres the fresh set off that buck that lives in my backyard, i posted his last years shed above...hes 11-12 years old now...the mass is literally like holding a baseball bat!


----------



## ehan69 (Feb 20, 2016)

Jerm said:


> Heres the fresh set off that buck that lives in my backyard, i posted his last years shed above...hes 11-12 years old now...the mass is literally like holding a baseball bat!
> View attachment 6788019
> 
> View attachment 6788023
> ...


Have they increased in size every year? And Dang!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice Jerm!! Have you been hunting that buck?


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Yep been hunting him for 7 years...usually has a huge 3x3 to 3x4 mainframe with trash...shot an arrow at him in 2013 or 14 on a cold december evening sitting out in an open wheat field hiding in a terrace channel...missed completely...I blame it on my cold hands...lol
Hes incredibly elusive...beds on the neighbors sanctuary and feeds on my 3 square miles...so I dont get his sheds very many years...he lives with that massive 10 I posted a shed pic of earlier and I found the matched set off a 180 classer he also beds close beside(i will post pics later). Then theres another 3-4 bucks in there that are over 150"...Oh and might I add I have NEVER got a trail cam pic of him in 7 years...Ive stated like a broken record, alot of mature bucks like this will avoid cams at all costs....Cams have hurt my hunting more than helped it...but this is just my observations in the areas I hunt that hold mature to very old bucks.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes Ehan he has always carried this much mass or more....for size reference thats a hickory fence post thats as big around as my forearm they are laying beside!


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Dang Jerm! Your stacking them sheds up like cord wood.

Out of curiosity, where do you find most of your sheds? In the creek bottoms, CRP, food sources, etc,...


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

NYyotekiller said:


> Dang Jerm! Your stacking them sheds up like cord wood.
> 
> Out of curiosity, where do you find most of your sheds? In the creek bottoms, CRP, food sources, etc,...


lol...all of the above...I just walk walk and walk some more...really behind this year with only 70 or so...some years when the wheats real green find alot there...then years like this where green wheat was few and far between find more in beddings and travel routes...you just gotta know where the bucks bed every winter...Like I tell my brother you can search doe beddings all day and rarely find an antler even on incredible fresh sign...you gotta learn where the buck groups bed...and its not always in big blocks of timber...after years and years of shedn you just get this 6th sense when close to them...you will just be walking along and all of the sudden it will feel sheddy, like a metal detector beepin.

Best tip I could give another shed hunter is a simple one, Ive never heard anyone mention it...maybe its the best kept shed secret...maybe I shouldnt say on a public forum...lol
...but find the thorns and you find the sheds...Bucks absolutely love to bed in any thorny grove...Find the locusts and hedge and you'll find some bones!


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

That's some real mass Jerm. Thanks for sharing. 
I get a lot of buck pics until they get over 4 years old and then they generally tend to disappear from the cams, and maybe I run too many cams. Got one pic of a big buck a couple of years ago by moving a cam to a creek crossing. I got one pic of a really surprised buck coming up out of the creek. No pics for 1 year prior and no pics for 2 years since. Had another big buck show up behind the house last fall following a doe. No pics of him for 2 years. They for sure know who I am.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Good tip Jerm, one of the most memorable sheds I’ve found, I was literally crawling on all fours trying to get out of a blackberry and multifloral rose patch I somehow wound up in. I was in a tunnel when I crawled up on a fresh drop of a buck we’d had on our farm for years and I’d never found one shed off of him. These days, I always wear brush pants when shedding.

“Find the thorns and find the horns!!” - Jerm


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Heres a buck we have been hunting for 4 years...hes 6-7 years old now...will score right around 190". Have his matched set from 3 seasons ago as well. He lives in my backyard with that massive buck I posted the matched set above.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Good grief, I couldn’t sleep at night with those giants in the backyard!


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

There's about 7 bruisers alive right now in my backyard....always a 200incher or two in there every year...well managed and protected so ta say.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Jerm said:


> Heres a buck we have been hunting for 4 years...hes 6-7 years old now...will score right around 190". Have his matched set from 3 seasons ago as well. He lives in my backyard with that massive buck I posted the matched set above.
> View attachment 6792169
> 
> View attachment 6792171


Nice find Jerm!

How long are those G3’s on that giant? You ever had any run-ins with him from the stand?


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

NYyotekiller said:


> Nice find Jerm!
> 
> How long are those G3’s on that giant? You ever had any run-ins with him from the stand?



Long....Oh ya see him every year from the stand had him at 35 yards in october...right as I was going to squeeze the thumb trigger he stepped behind a tree and outa my dream of getting him another season...thats why its called hunting eh"!


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Heres the buck i believe was his dad or grandpa...also lived in my backyard up to 2012...if entered into the books he would have contended the kansas state typical archery record...he went approximately 194 4/8" as a typical 12....almost 29" main beams.
That big 5 I posted of my Brothers shed is a step bigger yet with well over 31" main beams!


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Jerm said:


> Heres the buck i believe was his dad or grandpa...also lived in my backyard up to 2012...if entered into the books he would have contended the kansas state typical archery record...he went approximately 194 4/8" as a typical 12....almost 29" main beams.
> That big 5 I posted of my Brothers shed is a step bigger yet with well over 31" main beams!
> View attachment 6792269


Holy Toledo that’s a good deer!

I thought I read here on AT that they’re aren’t giants in Kansas anymore because all them pesky non residents shoot all the 130” bucks?


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Trust me yotekiller, we don’t see many deer like that here in SEK! NCK is a little different, I know from experience.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

KSQ2 said:


> Trust me yotekiller, we don’t see many deer like that here in SEK! NCK is a little different, I know from experience.


Shhhhhh, don’t tell anybody about NCK! There ain’t no deer up there. :laugh:

Why do you think the difference is between the two regions? I’ve never hunted SCK so I don’t have any experience there.


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Actually eastern kansas north or south will hold higher deer densities than we have here...and bigger deer overall.
I may be giving some a false impression and unrealistic views of kansas...you have to understand my situation...I live extremely remote for kansas...I have sole rights to 3 square miles and the neighbor has another 3-4 square miles locked up....these big sheds ive posted come from the heart of this sanctuary where the deer are as protected and managed as anywhere in kansas...thats why I moved and built a house out in these hills...its a special place that no one but a couple locals are allowed to hunt. We loose some giants to poachers every now and then...local and non-resident poachers....but its a prefect place for deer to literally die of old age...the neighbor found a 230" or so that appeared to die of old age...probably over a decade back...had no teeth...was a giant.

Thats the other thing there is very good genetics here...I think alot of previously heavily hunted kansas grounds are now full of basic 8 pointers....through the years all the big 10's and 12's as well as nontypicals were killed off leaving only the sub-par 8 pointers to continue breeding...so the good genetics were all shot long ago...see it in most areas around here.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Jerm is right, it’s all about hunting pressure. In SEK you would VERY rarely find more than a thousand acres of ground that is managed for trophy deer.


----------



## Wheelstex44 (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice sheds


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Jerm said:


> Actually eastern kansas north or south will hold higher deer densities than we have here...and bigger deer overall.
> I may be giving some a false impression and unrealistic views of kansas...you have to understand my situation...I live extremely remote for kansas...I have sole rights to 3 square miles and the neighbor has another 3-4 square miles locked up....these big sheds ive posted come from the heart of this sanctuary where the deer are as protected and managed as anywhere in kansas...thats why I moved and built a house out in these hills...its a special place that no one but a couple locals are allowed to hunt. We loose some giants to poachers every now and then...local and non-resident poachers....but its a prefect place for deer to literally die of old age...the neighbor found a 230" or so that appeared to die of old age...probably over a decade back...had no teeth...was a giant.
> 
> Thats the other thing there is very good genetics here...I think alot of previously heavily hunted kansas grounds are now full of basic 8 pointers....through the years all the big 10's and 12's as well as nontypicals were killed off leaving only the sub-par 8 pointers to continue breeding...so the good genetics were all shot long ago...see it in most areas around here.


Those last couple sentences could be taken to heart as a stern warning about the way trophy hunting/deer management is going these days. 
It's often done wrong, and there are consequences.


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

Is today the first day you can sign up for the non-resident lottery?


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

Mark2180 yes it is and I already bought my license and applied for my permit !!

Hope to be drawn again this year ! You ready for me Jerm ?...lol


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Mark2180 said:


> Is today the first day you can sign up for the non-resident lottery?


Yes sir, today’s the first day to apply. April 1st to the 26th.

Only a preference point for me this year as I won’t be able to make the trip out. :thumbs_do


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

KRONIIK said:


> Those last couple sentences could be taken to heart as a stern warning about the way trophy hunting/deer management is going these days.
> It's often done wrong, and there are consequences.


True that!


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

redlab said:


> Mark2180 yes it is and I already bought my license and applied for my permit !!
> 
> Hope to be drawn again this year ! You ready for me Jerm ?...lol


Right on Barry...I have special place just for you!


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

:thumbs_up Sounds good buddy !


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

redlab said:


> :thumbs_up Sounds good buddy !


I walked into that piece of ground a couple days back...first time ive been in there since december...40 deer ran out with a couple big old saggy shed bucks...it will be a hotspot again come nov!


----------



## AG_2006 (Dec 30, 2016)

The non-residents have really been laying low. Not much talk of the draw application process. Ha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

AG_2006 said:


> The non-residents have really been laying low. Not much talk of the draw application process. Ha!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s cause Kansas is over and nothing but 2 and 3yr olds left and they’re all waiting to buy Iowa points. Haha


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

AG_2006 said:


> The non-residents have really been laying low. Not much talk of the draw application process. Ha!


That’s cuz there ain’t no big deer left in Kansas....all them pesky non-residents kill all the 130”ers so they never get a chance to get old. Ain’t been no big deer there in 20 years. 

If you buy any of that, I got a bridge in Brooklyn to sell ya. :wink:


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

It might be because you now have to purchase a hunting license before you can apply for your permit ! Colorado started it this year also ! As far as I know you don't get your money for the NR hunting license back if you don't get drawn for your permit !


----------



## Spency (Oct 29, 2009)

I'd love to make it to Kansas once in my life for a week or two. Bought a license and PP for the first time this year, maybe next year or 2021.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Spency said:


> I'd love to make it to Kansas once in my life for a week or two. Bought a license and PP for the first time this year, maybe next year or 2021.


Only problem is it will spoil you, especially coming from PA. You'll end up wanting to go every year after.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

I have taken care of my license and tag application, now just waiting on the draw. I sure hope with all the rain/snow KS has gotten this year that the spring greenery will help the 130's and 140's I passed last year become "take homers" this yr. :nod:


----------



## AG_2006 (Dec 30, 2016)

Tomorrow is last day to apply. Here we go boys! I hope all the Texans don’t shoot all the 112” monsters this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

AG_2006 said:


> Tomorrow is last day to apply. Here we go boys! I hope all the Texans don’t shoot all the 112” monsters this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not gonna happen when the Wisco boys get to em first! Haha


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

A couple of trail cam pics that I liked from the last six weeks.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

^ Man that's a big bobcat!

Does that coyote have part of his tail missing or is it just me?


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

NYyotekiller said:


> ^ Man that's a big bobcat!
> 
> Does that coyote have part of his tail missing or is it just me?


It looks like the tail is there. I think it’s just the angle of it.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I agree, that bobcat looks big!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome cat Hawk...glad to see you killing some time on AT. Hope things are coming along!!!

Joe


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm always advising prospective food plotters to go with a winter rye/clover combo in the fall for a great perineal plot. Here's a couple pictures for evidence. This little plot behind our house gets hit hard in the winter by the deer. The deer have to travel a ways to get to it, so most of the foraging goes on a night. Anyway, the main purpose of the plot is to provide pollen for our bees. Here's a few pics:

(Sorry for the sideways pictures, I tried to fixing them, wouldn't work)

A visiter last fall in the older part of the plot...







This is the section planted last fall...







This part of the plot will get replanted this fall, it's 3 years old...


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

KSQ2 said:


> I'm always advising prospective food plotters to go with a winter rye/clover combo in the fall for a great perineal plot. Here's a couple pictures for evidence. This little plot behind our house gets hit hard in the winter by the deer. The deer have to travel a ways to get to it, so most of the foraging goes on a night. Anyway, the main purpose of the plot is to provide pollen for our bees. Here's a few pics:
> 
> (Sorry for the sideways pictures, I tried to fixing them, wouldn't work)
> 
> ...


That's a pretty stand of clover/rye KSQ! It doesn't get much easier or more productive than that mix.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm located in SEK, I'm hearing of more farmers looking to diversify their crop production. There wasn't hardly any wheat produced around us this year, and with soybean prices in the cellar, and seemingly going to stay there for the foreseeable future, farmers are getting a little desperate. Nobody is planting corn anymore in any quantity, input costs are astronomical! I've heard of quite a few acres being dedicated to cotton this year. Harvest isn't as big an obstacle anymore with crews willing to roll through a region. The farmer who cash rents our ag ground tried growing peas last year, but an unseasonably warm May was very hard on their yields. He has also spoken of trying to grow canola, which I know NOTHING about; I don't know if I'd even recognize it in a field.

I wonder what affect, if any, all of this will have on us farm country deer hunters?


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

KSQ2 said:


> I'm located in SEK, I'm hearing of more farmers looking to diversify their crop production. There wasn't hardly any wheat produced around us this year, and with soybean prices in the cellar, and seemingly going to stay there for the foreseeable future, farmers are getting a little desperate. Nobody is planting corn anymore in any quantity, input costs are astronomical! I've heard of quite a few acres being dedicated to cotton this year. Harvest isn't as big an obstacle anymore with crews willing to roll through a region. The farmer who cash rents our ag ground tried growing peas last year, but an unseasonably warm May was very hard on their yields. He has also spoken of trying to grow canola, which I know NOTHING about; I don't know if I'd even recognize it in a field.
> 
> I wonder what affect, if any, all of this will have on us farm country deer hunters?


I can tell you being from Arkansas in the delta region that if they plant cotton it’ll hurt you for sure. Deer don’t mess with it but you should have some good rabbit hunting lol. I don’t know why they’d plant cotton if they think corn costs a lot to grow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

a couple years ago, K-state promoted growing sunflowers in the central part of the state. When they dry, right before harvesting, they tear up clothing while walking thru it and the deer also do not like walking thru it.
Isn't hemp legal to grow now in Kansas? thought I heard some bill passed when I was out there turkey hunting.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

:mg:


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

Any NR hear anything about the permit draw yet ?


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

redlab said:


> Any NR hear anything about the permit draw yet ?


If I remember correctly than you usually hear the last week of May if you drew a tag or not.


----------



## Rack101P (Sep 14, 2016)

Last year results were out on May 19th. The year before I think it was a couple days earlier.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

redlab said:


> Any NR hear anything about the permit draw yet ?


19th last year and the 24th the year before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

BA-IV said:


> Somebody is awfully salty...This is exactly what's wrong with the hunting industry today. Everyone is after big antlers and forget that hunting is about the chase and camaraderie.


Yup, there’s a few tough guys that pop up on here once in a while. I’ve Never had a bad encounter with any Kansas resident and have meet some awesome people in the state. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Have I mentioned how much I hate ticks. She'll suffer until a freeze. Does clean their fawn's ears. Buck running mates can clear each others ears of ticks, and some do, when they're not chasing other bucks or getting chased themselves.


----------



## levikoehn (Nov 26, 2018)

Hawkfarm said:


> Have I mentioned how much I hate ticks. She'll suffer until a freeze. Does clean their fawn's ears. Buck running mates can clear each others ears of ticks, and some do, when they're not chasing other bucks or getting chased themselves.


Wow thats brutal keep the great photos coming please 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

Hawkfarm said:


> Have I mentioned how much I hate ticks. She'll suffer until a freeze. Does clean their fawn's ears. Buck running mates can clear each others ears of ticks, and some do, when they're not chasing other bucks or getting chased themselves.


Everytime mushroom hunting this year I pulled almost a dozen off me. They seem pretty relentless this year.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Great pics Hawk, I hate those blood suckers as much as anyone. I wonder how much weather impacts their numbers.


----------



## livinadream (May 20, 2009)

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chase em (May 28, 2017)

Have any of you guys tried the Sawyer Permethrin spray to keep ticks off of you. I haven’t tried it myself but heard it works wonders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

I planted my corn plot on Friday and I think the farm has got 5 inches of rain since with no end in sight. Uggh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

Chase em said:


> Have any of you guys tried the Sawyer Permethrin spray to keep ticks off of you. I haven’t tried it myself but heard it works wonders.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Works great.


----------



## Rack101P (Sep 14, 2016)

1canvas said:


> Works great.


Yes it works great. Worth 10x the price!


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Why did you have to say that ? Now the price will go up


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Chase em said:


> Have any of you guys tried the Sawyer Permethrin spray to keep ticks off of you. I haven’t tried it myself but heard it works wonders.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven’t had a tick in years since I started it. I sprayed my turkey hunting clothes before season. I took my daughter out 1 night and didn’t spray her clothes first. I had none and she had several. Best thing I use. At the very top of my “Won’t Hunt Without” list. Right there with Thermocell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Antlers are growing on the young bucks. 




























yearling bucks taking cover under a crab apple tree during one of our ever present rain storms.










a bearded hen drew in a couple of toms that so far managed not to get shot.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Great pics (as usual)!!! I need to come up with some equipment that takes good pics, unfortunately I have no idea what to get.


----------



## Gutto1344 (Feb 28, 2012)

If you didn’t draw a fall deer tag how will Kansas reimburse me? Will that just put it back on card or check?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

rmscustom said:


> Yup, there’s a few tough guys that pop up on here once in a while. I’ve Never had a bad encounter with any Kansas resident and have meet some awesome people in the state.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am both awesome and tough...….:wink:


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

^^^^^
:thumbs_up:RockOn::cheers:


----------



## gsphunter11 (Aug 23, 2016)

Can't wait to get back to Kansas this year. First time since 2010. Hopefully it will end as good as 2010.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

gsphunter11 said:


> Can't wait to get back to Kansas this year. First time since 2010. Hopefully it will end as good as 2010.
> View attachment 6841255


That's a beauty of an 8....what part of the state did you get him in?

Good luck this year.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Beautiful 8 gsphunter11 Maybe we can grow one here that big and symmetrical, but most likely not from any of these, at least not this year. I'm not now seeing any does around the house that haven't fawned. The last doe I saw in person that was pregnant was last Friday. My earliest trail cam pic of a fawn was May 22 and the fawn wasn't very old. It has been a good last 12 days or so for seeing deer around the house, even a few does and yearling does during the middle of the day. Here are some of the bucks that I managed to get on camera. Antlers are growing.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Great pics again Hawk!! Your posts are powerful motivation for me to keep dreaming about building a home on our property one day.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Hawkfarm said:


> Beautiful 8 gsphunter11 Maybe we can grow one here that big and symmetrical, but most likely not from any of these, at least not this year. I'm not now seeing any does around the house that haven't fawned. The last doe I saw in person that was pregnant was last Friday. My earliest trail cam pic of a fawn was May 22 and the fawn wasn't very old. It has been a good last 12 days or so for seeing deer around the house, even a few does and yearling does during the middle of the day. Here are some of the bucks that I managed to get on camera. Antlers are growing.


Cool info. Confirms the doe breeding dates I’ve believed to be correct the last few years. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowonlyJCD6873 (Feb 16, 2010)

Gutto1344 said:


> If you didn’t draw a fall deer tag how will Kansas reimburse me? Will that just put it back on card or check?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm also interested in the answer to this question.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

They mail a check for the refund. At least that’s how they refund my muley upgrade every year that I never draw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

bowonlyJCD6873 said:


> I'm also interested in the answer to this question.


What ever method you paid is how you will be refunded, I talked with them yesterday in Pratt and that's what they said. I paid with credit card so my card will be refunded. I also will be getting a refund for my licenses as well.


----------



## bowonlyJCD6873 (Feb 16, 2010)

Did they give you a time frame as to when this is going to happen?


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

Chase em said:


> Have any of you guys tried the Sawyer Permethrin spray to keep ticks off of you. I haven’t tried it myself but heard it works wonders.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It works great.
Follow the directions on the container.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Growing bigger and still with a long ways to go. No big ones in front of my camera but any and all of the of them, no matter the age, are awfully fun to watch.


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice pics as always Hawk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

This guy last year had a very weak left side. This year he’s got a sick drop. Will be tough to pass him up as a 4.5 year old. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Will be headed back to Unit 3 in Phillips Co this year!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Took a ride and looked at Clinton lake.....wow, 22' and rising over normal pool. Word is that Perry lake nearby is much worse. Clinton got 5"+ rain Saturday evening. All the boat ramps are well under water and I bet will not be opened for 4 months at least. We keep getting rain and I am going to need to get creative in order to get my canoe in the water near hunting land. There are a few roads you could back down quite a ways and then your at waters edge...….it would be e-z to get blocked in by some jackwad or someone who gets stuck. Keeps raining and there will be flooding below the dam from water going over the spillway.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Corn prices are beginning to reflect the last year in the corn belt. The few farmers that got their corn in down here in SEK are going to be very happy it appears come fall.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I was not really counting but it seems there were a lot of crops in around here on my drive around yesterday.


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

I have been turkey hunting in central KS WIHA's for the past several years and have really enjoyed Kansas. I have wondered how much pressure the WIHA's see during deer season? Here lately I find myself wanting to come up to Kansas for a rut hunt. Trying to decide if I should do a public land hunt, or find an outfitter.


----------



## AG_2006 (Dec 30, 2016)

You better wear orange, if you’re talking about rifle season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

msu33 said:


> I have been turkey hunting in central KS WIHA's for the past several years and have really enjoyed Kansas. I have wondered how much pressure the WIHA's see during deer season? Here lately I find myself wanting to come up to Kansas for a rut hunt.  Trying to decide if I should do a public land hunt, or find an outfitter.


Not much WIHA Turkey available in Central KS. Spring WIHA is different than those that open in September.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

msu33 said:


> Here lately I find myself wanting to come up to Kansas for a rut hunt. Trying to decide if I should do a public land hunt, or find an outfitter.


I like the distinction you have in your post between hunting and finding an outfitter....:lol:

Pretty accurate.


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

westksbowhunter said:


> Not much WIHA Turkey available in Central KS. Spring WIHA is different than those that open in September.


Well aware that not all WIHA's are open all hunting season. Ive seen ones that are fall only, fall through spring, and spring only. Usually spend most of my time turkey hunting near Salina and the 135/81 corridor. I consider that central KS, if its not then I apologize.


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

AG_2006 said:


> You better wear orange, if you’re talking about rifle season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah, no. Definitely would be during archery season.


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

zap said:


> I like the distinction you have in your post between hunting and finding an outfitter....:lol:
> 
> Pretty accurate.


Exactly! I would rather not pay tons of money for an outfitter who is going to do all the work for me, but if public land is over pressured I might consider. I really would like a chance at a large KS whitetail. Not real sure it would be worth the drive from TN if all I am going to see are young deer. I have enjoyed my time in KS, and think it would be a good time hunting the creek bottoms for a cruising buck.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

The bucks are beginning to show their true selves. I hope to get the first camera up sometime this week.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

I guess maybe depends on what zones, but the ones I hunted last year werent pressured an eighth as bad as back east. There is a good amount of public land-


----------



## Kick them up (Sep 30, 2013)

Only caught this guy in the dark so far but pretty exited to see what develops as the pic was 10 days ago.


----------



## Kick them up (Sep 30, 2013)

pic 2


----------



## AG_2006 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hawkfarm said:


> Growing bigger and still with a long ways to go. No big ones in front of my camera but any and all of the of them, no matter the age, are awfully fun to watch.


Awesome photos!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zakseppala (Jan 5, 2007)

Some decent Kansas deer


----------



## zakseppala (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## Kick them up (Sep 30, 2013)

The most recent pic of a nice specimen.


----------



## Matte (Oct 4, 2006)

Well most should be about finished growing. I finally put some cams out yesterday but in all honesty I do not get to excited till about the third week of October. Good luck to all.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Fawns are finally old enough that moms have started bringing them around the farm house in daylight. I like taking pics of fawns if they hold still long enough. A couple of fawns meeting a young tom before the tom ran them off. Sets of twins. And some young bucks in the pasture. Soybeans are the biggest food source draw right now.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice Hawkfarm! You give me some much-needed confidence, we haven’t been seeing too many fawns yet on our place.


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

Is it just me or are the american plums thick this year? I am absolutely covered in them. In the past 12 years hunting these pieces i have NEVER seen a single one then all of a sudden everywhere.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

9" of rain last night, good thing the corps increased release from the lake a few weeks ago. Lake is still 18' over pool elevation. It was 21' over but they dropped it 5' in two weeks....now it will be about 3' up from that due to the rain. All boat ramps and hard surface roads to the water are well under water and closed.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

zap said:


> 9" of rain last night, good thing the corps increased release from the lake a few weeks ago. Lake is still 18' over pool elevation. It was 21' over but they dropped it 5' in two weeks....now it will be about 3' up from that due to the rain. All boat ramps and hard surface roads to the water are well under water and closed.


Which lake Zap?


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

Kansas!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Nice buck NC!


----------



## gsphunter11 (Aug 23, 2016)

Outside of Bronson.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

BigDeer said:


> Which lake Zap?


Pretty much all the lakes in the N/E. I was talking about Clinton. Perry had a lot more flooding that Clinton a month ago but they let out lots of water. Not sure how it is now but I would imagine all the boat ramps are still closed there also.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

zap said:


> Pretty much all the lakes in the N/E. I was talking about Clinton. Perry had a lot more flooding that Clinton a month ago but they let out lots of water. Not sure how it is now but I would imagine all the boat ramps are still closed there also.


Thought possibly Perry. My folks live in S/E KS and they're dying for some rain


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

4" last night here. so much rain this spring/summer. Marion Reservoir has been flooded for some time, probably finally going back down the last few weeks and now last nights rains.


----------



## kseliteshootr (Jul 26, 2019)

NC Kansas said:


> View attachment 6888077
> View attachment 6888085
> 
> Kansas!


man what a beautiful buck!


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Kanopolis is still 8 ft above normal and they have shut the gates from 2,400cfs to 1,000, they been dropping Milford 4 feet per week, but they just got 8 inches of rain yesterday...


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

A few good deer...


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

^ Nice!

So, the local lake is creeping back up again and some of my better spots have been under water for a few months....:mg: Looks like I will need to do some looking around come 9/1. I need some meat...:wink:


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

My dates are set. Leaving on the 15th and coming home the 25th... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

stevewes2004 said:


> My dates are set. Leaving on the 15th and coming home the 25th...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good call on the dates Steve. You and your Dad will be covered up in bucks during that time. After last years success I’ll be going during that time or later from now on.


----------



## vmax2k0 (Aug 1, 2010)

Got my tags and cant wait for the season to open.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

NYyotekiller said:


> Good call on the dates Steve. You and your Dad will be covered up in bucks during that time. After last years success I’ll be going during that time or later from now on.


Yes sir!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

It's been a while since we've had a property we have permission on leased out from under us, so we were due I guess. Just happened 2 days ago, so it's time to pull some stands. The crazy part is the landowners said they'd never lease again after some bad experiences with some fellas from LA. Even crazier, is I don't think they were going to tell us, I just happened to call and check in today. When landowners don't care anything whatsoever for deer, they forget that others care a lot. The new hunters would have been quite ticked, I'm sure, to see us pull up in October or November and head in. Of course they are out of state, so the landowners wouldn't have even cared if we hunted it when they weren't here. That happens all the time around us. Many ranchers don't get why people would pay money to shoot "overgrown rodents" and get upset with people who are on their spot. I had another fella I know pretty well tell me, when I asked for permission to hunt, that not one deer hunter will ever step foot on his property again. His experiences with people leasing and feeling like they own the place has completely turned him off. And because of that, he won't even let friends hunt. Now if you want to fish, or go for a walk, or even cut some firewood, he says go for it; he's a super nice guy. Good grief, it's getting tough to pursue these deer we hunt!


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Great bucks kybeau. KSQ2 I feel for you. Hope you find a new spot as good as the one you're vacating.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Reelrydor…...

You left a cam out last fall?


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

no have a friend that lives in area Had him put cams out for me and him--Although he never lets an arrow fly--He said something about giving him another year--lol Already had suspicious branch trimming going on in area--If I can get to where he walks in front of me this year--He is going to buck for me--:wink:


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm ready for this thread to wake up; fall is coming! This is the buck our oldest didn't manage to get a shot off at two years ago during youth season. He was big then, but he keeps getting bigger. She has about the only chance at him, he's long gone each year by the time I head to the tree and he shows back up the first of summer. The Mrs is going to hunt some early this year, so maybe she can get a crack at him, if Addison doesn't get him during youth season.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Thats a nice one. 

Glad to see some trail cam pics showing up in this thread.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

That's a stud KSQ2.

Those G2's look to be at least 14"?


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

nice bucks in those pictures


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

NYyotekiller said:


> That's a stud KSQ2.
> 
> Those G2's look to be at least 14"?


Good question yotekiller, IF they are 14”, that would put him in the mid 150s by my measuring. IF he had even decent brows, he would go over 160” I think. Oh well regardless, he’s a great deer we have all kinds of history with.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Just at first light this morning I watched a mature buck open a scrape under one of our crabapple trees. They’re starting to feel it. Too dark for pics.


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

One of my targets this fall.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Most likely going scouting public later today with the focus being productive places for morning/evening doe hunts which are close to a place to park for the first few weeks of season. Close means getting the meat in the cooler faster.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Went and moved a ladder stand Sunday. Opened up my mock scrape from last year and hung up a cam. Vegetation and grasses are thick and tall. 

Had to remove a poison ivy vine from the tree. Already have evidence of some on my forearm. I do not get along with that stuff.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

More signs of life in this thread, that’s good! You’re right griz, vegetation in the woods this year has been unreal. I’m hoping that means there is a bumper crop of fawns.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I’m seeing more mature does without fawns than I’m seeing does with fawns. Saw 8 older does yesterday morning and 3 of them each had a set of twins. The others looked dry. The vegetation may have been a boon for the yotes.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I hope you’re not right Hawk


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

With all the rain do you think it will be a good year for antler growth?


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Maybe, hard to say.
Good luck to the kids, youth season is here


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Beautiful buck Zmax. And fully shed. Had a little buck shedding yesterday morning, the first I've seen shedding I couldn't get a picture while the velvet was till hanging. He thought he was hot stuff!


----------



## decoy_nut (Nov 2, 2005)

NE Kansas guys, I've been having a debate with my brother on what this guy scores. Help us settle it once and for all


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Jeez Brian, what a buck!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Decoy nut, i have him high 140s to mid 150s.. velvet tends to mask dimensions.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Between outfitters and Major league bowhunter I'm being invaded on all sides


----------



## swkslampe (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow zmax good luck with him he's a beast! Just got the first pic of a shed velvet buck Sunday out here.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Velvetless bucks showing up here in SEK too. Giant zmax! Decoynut, I’d put him easily into the 50s.


----------



## decoy_nut (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks guys. Heck of a buck ZMax!


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice buck Zmax


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## decoy_nut (Nov 2, 2005)

Any reports of EHD this year? I was just listening to a Drury podcast and they said southern Indiana and Northern Kentucky were hit pretty hard this year. I havent heard of any reports in Kansas yet, and know the rainfall this year has been in abundance. They also said that a really wet spring could make the midges worse later in the summer and cause an outbreak, which I didnt know about, I always thought it was just caused by drought conditions.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Haven't heard of any outbreaks, but we're a good 150 miles south of where I assume you'll be hunting.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

here is Missouri there have been some ehd reported. Not a lot, one county had 11 reported in July.

Iowa is getting hit hard

https://www.radioiowa.com/2019/08/30/number-of-deer-and-iowa-counties-hit-by-ehd-has-increased/

Decoy_nut, 150ish

nice deer there Zap
hntnksn, sometimes I do not want to know what goes on where I hunt in Kansas, outfitter on one side and a grp from La.,who I heard brought 8 kids up for youth season. on 2 sides of me.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Have a new contender for the heavy weight division.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Came out 20min before sunset..bedding is a bit close for comfort.


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

Great bucks zmax !!!


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

hntnksn said:


> Between outfitters and Major league bowhunter I'm being invaded on all sides


You better go on the offense.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Hawkfarm said:


> Beautiful buck Zmax. And fully shed. Had a little buck shedding yesterday morning, the first I've seen shedding I couldn't get a picture while the velvet was till hanging. He thought he was hot stuff!


great photo's


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Found a large active scrape. As the soybeans begin to mature, milo is the ticket.


----------



## Cookie1125 (Aug 10, 2012)

Haven't been to this thread for awhile and don't think I was here at all last year as it was extremely busy at work, I never knew if I would go home on time. I also had a week long training the last week of October which is a rough time to be away from the treestand. I got back from training in time to deal with an incident at work that took away from my planned days off. I hunted a total of three outings and luckily taking a decent buck with 8in brow tines. Right now I'm in the process of setting up a new to me bow and have been able to get some scouting done. Good luck to everyone this season. Here are my few photos so far.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Cookie1125 said:


> Haven't been to this thread for awhile and don't think I was here at all last year as it was extremely busy at work, I never knew if I would go home on time. I also had a week long training the last week of October which is a rough time to be away from the treestand. I got back from training in time to deal with an incident at work that took away from my planned days off. I hunted a total of three outings and luckily taking a decent buck with 8in brow tines. Right now I'm in the process of setting up a new to me bow and have been able to get some scouting done. Good luck to everyone this season. Here are my few photos so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post a pic of those 8” brows!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookie1125 (Aug 10, 2012)

stevewes2004 said:


> Post a pic of those 8” brows!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only buck I've taken with brows over 3in









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Cookie1125 said:


> The only buck I've taken with brows over 3in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great buck!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

……..


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Went out Sunday and cleared shooting lanes at a stand, made a mock, and hung up a cam. Slowly but surely I'm getting it all done.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Opening day is a bit hot this season...….:wink:


----------



## triple_duece (Mar 7, 2015)

Good luck fellas, i put in for a tag but wasn’t successful. Maybe next year will be my first time hunting Kansas giants.


----------



## Havana Daydream (Jun 3, 2019)

I went out just because.....73 degrees at first light....two porcupines (Might have been mom and young one by size) and two raccoons...watched a hawk crash through the canopy aiming for a squirrel.

a fun couple hours

Heading to Minnesota on Sunday for a week bowhunt


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Went up to our property yesterday to prep a few things and started the day with a bang haha!! But got it out and got stands cleaned up, filled feeders, hung a new stand, put out a new feeder, put in two food plots and did a little scouting









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Havana Daydream (Jun 3, 2019)

legion_archery said:


> Went up to our property yesterday to prep a few things and started the day with a bang haha!!



OH MY!!! Glad you got it out and did not have personal injury!!!!


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Good looking property legion archery. except for the log trap. All the bucks I've been seeing on us have now shed. One or more of them them have opened up a washtub sized scrape under a crab apple tree in the yard and a smaller scrape under a pear tree.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

For the guys traveling from a different state, what dates will you guys be there? I’ll be out there Nov 15-24...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard Cranium (Oct 14, 2016)

You guys in Kansas seeing any EHD or CWD this year?

Steve I’ll be hunting southeast Kansas Nov 5-13.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Havent seen any evidence in ncks. Most bucks have shed, deer here are hitting soybeans hard but predominately living in milo..beans are starting to mature, milo will be major source as well as acorns falling soon.
Find the scrapes and rubs,.


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

By me nothing yet unit11


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice 1's


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

2 of 3


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

3 of 3, all mainframe 10pts running together..
I doubt that lasts much longer.. about time for bachelor groups to break up.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

This one was found back in april.
23"of mass
Always amazed at the number of 180+ bucks on this property.


----------



## Charlie S. (Jan 8, 2019)

I wish I could bring my wife out there and get her on one of those bucks. I can not even get a deer to grow past 2 years old here without someone running their atv down the road trying to shoot it. The deer in those pics are fantastic.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Charlie S. said:


> I wish I could bring my wife out there and get her on one of those bucks. I can not even get a deer to grow past 2 years old here without someone running their atv down the road trying to shoot it. The deer in those pics are fantastic.


What part of the state you in Charlie?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice mature buck.
























Numerous bucks and does coming to this scrape.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

zmax hunter said:


> View attachment 6936325
> 
> 
> View attachment 6936327
> ...


With all them 180's running around I'd expect to see more hero pics of clients behind them


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Aw, someones feelers are hurt.
not sure that ive ever posted anyones kill pics here Richard.
Its always funny to see the hypocrites who guide and sell hunts complain about others who guide and sell hunts.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

I’ve got a portfolio of bucks I’ve killed and others have killed with zmax since 2011. No need to boast about the kills on the inter web. Memories for a lifetime. 


Team 1 “1800 or Bust”
Hoyt RX-3, BE Rampage 350
Rage Broadheads


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

I simply like to see big bucks dead or alive. 

Sorry you 2 were offended


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

bowhunter9 said:


> I’ve got a portfolio of bucks I’ve killed and others have killed with zmax since 2011. No need to boast about the kills on the inter web. Memories for a lifetime.
> 
> 
> Team 1 “1800 or Bust”
> ...


Love to see some pictures of Kansas bucks killed...… everyone likes to see those pictures, post em.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

zap said:


> Love to see some pictures of Kansas bucks killed...… everyone likes to see those pictures, post em.


“There’s no deer in Kansas”... remember?


Team 1 “1800 or Bust”
Hoyt RX-3, BE Rampage 350
Rage Broadheads


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

There are plenty of deer in Kansas.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

bowhunter9 said:


> “There’s no deer in Kansas”... remember?
> 
> 
> Team 1 “1800 or Bust”
> ...


There’s no big deer in Kansas either.......those have been gone for 20 years. At least that’s what I’ve read here on AT.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

NYyotekiller said:


> There’s no big deer in Kansas either.......those have been gone for 20 years. At least that’s what I’ve read here on AT.


Me to. Luckily I don’t believe everything I read


Team 1 “1800 or Bust”
Hoyt RX-3, BE Rampage 350
Rage Broadheads


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

zap said:


> There are plenty of deer in Kansas.


Are you sure?


Team 1 “1800 or Bust”
Hoyt RX-3, BE Rampage 350
Rage Broadheads


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

"Click the pic" lol
Hard to believe anything he would say.


----------



## olemossyhorns (Oct 5, 2010)

zmax hunter said:


> View attachment 6936865
> 
> "Click the pic" lol
> Hard to believe anything he would say.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Checked the cam after 3 weeks. This is the only decent one so far, but I wasn't expecting much yet. Cam is over a mock scrape.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I haven't had much to share on this thread this year, I hope that begins to change. We just don't have much of anything showing up on the majority of the property we hunt. Thanks to all of you guys for doing your part in making me jealous though...


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Wheres the nearest milo griz? With timber, water, pasture like grass areas? A lot of our deer were moved into areas with higher elevations, away from flooding and standing water. I have 1 property with just a few does showing up, standing corn on 1 side, grass on the other.. seems like all the bucks are on a wiha with milo, water, and grass.
That will all change very soon..corn is close, milo will be gone about 11/1. My property is better during the rut.


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

zmax hunter said:


> Wheres the nearest milo griz? With timber, water, pasture like grass areas? A lot of our deer were moved into areas with higher elevations, away from flooding and standing water. I have 1 property with just a few does showing up, standing corn on 1 side, grass on the other.. seems like all the bucks are on a wiha with milo, water, and grass.
> That will all change very soon..corn is close, milo will be gone about 11/1. My property is better during the rut.


I agree except its feed in general in my area. Those areas that were able to be planted, and didnt wash away have been hot lately. Im seeing bach groups out on the beans and milo fields every evening especially yesterday with the cooler temps. Beans are starting to turn, wont be long and they will move to milo. Not a single corn field for 5 miles and no oaks on my places and its a recipe for deer to stay in the milo. Typically in years past when they had a choice from beans/corn/alfalfa or milo, milo was last on the dinner list.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

zmax hunter said:


> Wheres the nearest milo griz? With timber, water, pasture like grass areas? A lot of our deer were moved into areas with higher elevations, away from flooding and standing water. I have 1 property with just a few does showing up, standing corn on 1 side, grass on the other.. seems like all the bucks are on a wiha with milo, water, and grass.
> That will all change very soon..corn is close, milo will be gone about 11/1. My property is better during the rut.


Hey Zmax, looks like some slammers showing up on your cams. This spot is strictly more of a rut spot. I usually don't get a whole lot of activity here until late October. Milo? I didn't know farmers planted that anymore! haha. Haven't seen much of that around here for several years. Some of my best hunting has been next to milo fields for sure tho.


----------



## Charlie S. (Jan 8, 2019)

Eastern panhandle of West Virginia. It is ridiculous here. We could not grow large deer if lives depended on it due to the mentality here. Beginning of August we already had DNR in the area from issues.

I would love to take her for a week or two week road trip to find something close to the pics above for her.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Our fall crops are doing extremely well.
Of course we had some flooding, but it was minor compared to areas south of here, like Saline county.

I have killed all of my big bucks in or near milo.

Just located numerous beds with nearby rubs in a grassy terrace, next to milo. Left a camera.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Charlie, Ks is a draw state. Start a thread and ask questions. Get on the kdwpt website, use the AT search feature. Do your homework, there is a lot of n/r opportunity out there, not just Ks. Some are over the counter like MO, NE, OK.. if you set some realistic goals, i dont think youll be disappointed.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

The camera i set this evening on the terrace, next to the milo.


----------



## Charlie S. (Jan 8, 2019)

zmax hunter said:


> Charlie, Ks is a draw state. Start a thread and ask questions. Get on the kdwpt website, use the AT search feature. Do your homework, there is a lot of n/r opportunity out there, not just Ks. Some are over the counter like MO, NE, OK.. if you set some realistic goals, i dont think youll be disappointed.


Thank you sir for the advice. I will definitely do that. I will look at the other states also.


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm ready for another year. Good luck to all!


----------



## AG_2006 (Dec 30, 2016)

Gig em


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

FIL got a sequence of buck pics. Two 2 year olds bedding in front of the cam, and then a bigger buck comes into frame with ears cocked back and the other bucks scatter. All buck pics at night.

He also got a super nice buck on cam at night too. Huge chest and neck. Fully mature.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Mature buck


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow! That’s a stud griz


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

:mg: nice!!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

That's a great buck Grizz, best of luck on him!


----------



## greenomics (Aug 9, 2015)

Getting cooler. Anyone hunting this weekend?


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Hes a dandy.. for sure!


----------



## ShortMountain91 (Jun 28, 2018)

Gotta hunt Kansas sometime. More and more big bucks seem to be coming out if there 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

ShortMountain91 said:


> Gotta hunt Kansas sometime. More and more big bucks seem to be coming out if there
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nope. No deer in Kansas anymore unless you’re rich and can afford a outfitter or a lease. Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Anyone gonna try and hit this cold front coming in at the end of the week?


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

AintNoGriz said:


> Anyone gonna try and hit this cold front coming in at the end of the week?


Would love to... but family, work, kids sports, etc have me on the go and away from home a lot this weekend. This is the kind of weekend that even if you didn't see a single deer it would be nice to sit and watch leafs fall in the cool breeze.


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Amen to that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoski (Oct 20, 2008)

Great buck Griz! Hope you get him and yes, I'll be in a tree for the cold front....


----------



## swkslampe (Oct 18, 2007)

I’m gonna see how it plays out, can hunt evenings but they are calling for 40mph gusts and north winds here. My best spot at the moment is south/west setup. Saturday looks like a go to me.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Went back and went through last year's thread and kybeau shot one in mid October, but a lot of bucks taken the very first week of November.

I working hard today, can you all tell?


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Hopefully will be getting out next week


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

I haven't check cameras in a few weeks but the one I have that is cellular has gone cold with mature bucks. Dinks and does.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

The early estrous does are going into season right now. That should last for the next 10 days or so.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

How bout the cold front that rolled in this morning!


----------



## Robertoski (Oct 20, 2008)

That front is a big ole HAMMER!!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

We are in the midst of a 40 degree temp swing in one day here in SEK. Crazy!
Just might have to go buy my tag tomorrow, not ready to go yet, but these temps tomorrow will get the blood pumping for sure.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Young bucks are out in force, I’ve seen 6 go by this morning, and the does are running for cover. The cold front sure helped the activity.


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

As a 9th year non-resident to KS. Thank you to all those who are kind to respectful NRs, and i wish you all the best in 2019! Here is a pic of my long haired rebel 3 yr old son holding last year’s archery KS rack. I cant wait to come back on Nov 10th!









On a side note, after inspecting my bow and waxing the string, i drew back my bow for the for first time this afternoon to begin my practice regime for KS. As soon as i hit full draw, i heard a slight pop, refocused my eyes from the target to my bow, then the bow string snapped and the bow exploded, destroying the arrow, new 2018 sights, and 2017 rest. Im unsure of the status of the bow, but hopefully it will live again, and thankfully i dont have an arm full of splintered carbon! Be safe out there gents! Good luck to all!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gasman8 (Oct 28, 2009)

Txag02 said:


> As a 9th year non-resident to KS. Thank you to all those who are kind to respectful NRs, and i wish you all the best in 2019! Here is a pic of my long haired rebel 3 yr old son holding last year’s archery KS rack. I cant wait to come back on Nov 10th!
> 
> View attachment 6953411
> 
> ...


Yikes! I too am a NR that loves that state it’s hospitality. Certainly glad you are unharmed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Txag02 glad you’re ok man! Great buck and buckeroo also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks. Im hoping thats a once per lifetime occurrence or less, and that it will never happen to me again! I had a run in with a crossbow last summer that sent me to the urgent care for stitches.... im a little skittish now, lol, but am hoping my dues are all paid!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ihuntgeese (Aug 13, 2016)

I’ve been seeing a major increase in rubs and scrapes here this last week. Deer seem to be coming out of the woodwork on cameras since this cool down.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Gonna check my cams and mock scrapes this afternoon after work. Gotta lot to do.


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

Chase Co. 10/11. Rough gross 154.5









Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## AUDuckSlayer (Apr 8, 2011)

Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice buck way to get it done early!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Great buck. Congrats. Bucks are coming out of the woodworks and are getting real active.


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

They definitely are. I saw 3 different bucks and a passel of does last night.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

This is my last weekend of obligation, and the slate is clear the rest of the year, so it will be on next weekend! Congrats on your buck! 

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Like I posted earlier, the early estrous doe's are in season and now it will last another 8 days or so.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

We haven’t seen any signs yet of a doe being in estrous on us. With the cooler weather we saw a great number of deer over the last 4 days with bucks from yearling size to a few 4-5+ and the bucks showed no signs of having a hot doe around. The younger bucks were wrestling and are still harassing the does when they were both present, but the older bucks didn’t pay any attention. My buddy saw quite a number of deer from a stand one morning and including 7 yearling bucks in one group. Not a single buck was following any of the doe groups that he saw. Some of the corn has been picked and we’re seeing some new bucks show up on cameras. It’s getting close to breaking loose but we just haven’t seen it yet on us.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Checked 2 cams this weekend, little bucks hitting the mock scrapes. Even got a badger hitting it a couple of times now, he must be getting "rutty" haha. 

Scouted a spot we got permission on last year just didn't hunt it. Went in Saturday to scout it and it is tore up with rubs. Pulled a little used stand from another spot and hung it up there Sunday. Hung up a cam also.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Nocturnal bucks, sparring, scraping early part of oct on my latest pics


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Some young bucks wrestling.


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Good luck to everyone hunting this weekend.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kseliteshootr (Jul 26, 2019)

this thread is usually popping more. I'm sure it will get going soon. My cameras are still showing bucks in bachelor groups but the corn is cut and beans are starting to get cut. Next 7 to 10 days they should be all split up and new bucks showing up and things getting going soon.


----------



## jpbowtech (Sep 13, 2016)

My cameras are just starting to see some new bucks alone on camera and hitting mock scrapes. Nothing real big during day light though. I am after one big one that showed up multiple times in July and August and then disappeared for the last two months. I just caught him on a cell camera two mornings ago just before day light. Pumped to see he was in the area yet.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

My daughter has a volleyball tournament Saturday, but my goal is to try and sit Sunday morning for the first time. Showing strong S winds for Sunday, yuck.


----------



## b2sandshee (Nov 24, 2008)

Killed this one October 13th. Grosses at 225”



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

b2sandshee said:


> Killed this one October 13th. Grosses at 225”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a hog..

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Thor3209 said:


> What a hog..
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


Thats a nice deer.


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

That's a once in a lifetimer

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Holy smokes!

Any history with that stud?


----------



## b2sandshee (Nov 24, 2008)

AintNoGriz said:


> Holy smokes!
> 
> Any history with that stud?


No big hero story with this one. Never saw him before. History lasted 11 days with this buck. Found him in a milo field and was able to make it happen 11 days later when the next east wind came. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

b2sandshee said:


> Killed this one October 13th. Grosses at 225”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the buck of a lifetime.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Crazy big buck!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

B2sandshee, that's an awesome buck. Congratulations!

:cocktail:


----------



## walleyehunter78 (Dec 8, 2009)

b2sandshee said:


> Killed this one October 13th. Grosses at 225”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It dont get much better than that! Congrats


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

b2sandshee said:


> Killed this one October 13th. Grosses at 225”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute beast!

I haven't been on this post yet this year but have chimed in in years past. Its been a rough summer here in SEK for me. All my properties are along the neosho river and it was out of its banks multiple times this year. Made running cameras or doing any prep near impossible. Got some cams out now but haven't pulled any cards. Pretty much just hoping to get lucky during rut but I'm not holding my breath. Good luck to everyone this fall and stay safe


----------



## Telerado (Nov 26, 2014)

You should look up EchoHawk Taxidermy (Kimmel Evans) if you don’t have someone. That buck is worthy of expert work.


----------



## b2sandshee (Nov 24, 2008)

Telerado said:


> You should look up EchoHawk Taxidermy (Kimmel Evans) if you don’t have someone. That buck is worthy of expert work.


The guy I used has switched professions and doesn’t have time anymore. So I’m on the search again. I’ll give this guy a look. Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kslineman (Jun 27, 2015)

b2sandshee said:


> No big hero story with this one. Never saw him before. History lasted 11 days with this buck. Found him in a milo field and was able to make it happen 11 days later when the next east wind
> 
> That is awesome congrats. Spot and stalk then? Sounds like an intense hunt


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

b2sandshee said:


> Killed this one October 13th. Grosses at 225”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a stud! Congratulations man.

What part of the state you get that bad boy in?


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Awesome deer!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Tremendous buck. One of more than one lifetime. Congrats. I’d have to shoot a lot of bucks and glue a lot of antler together to come close to that one. Well done.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

b2sandshee said:


> The guy I used has switched professions and doesn’t have time anymore. So I’m on the search again. I’ll give this guy a look. Thanks!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, you might try Tom Bowman in Wakefield(Milford Lake) he has done numerous 200+ bucks


----------



## b2sandshee (Nov 24, 2008)

Dafis said:


> Congrats, you might try Tom Bowman in Wakefield(Milford Lake) he has done numerous 200+ bucks


I had someone recommend that gentleman to me the other day. I’ll check into him! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

Cory foth, Doyle Creek taxidermy, has a Facebook page. He mounted this last year.









Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## b2sandshee (Nov 24, 2008)

460bko said:


> Cory foth, Doyle Creek taxidermy, has a Facebook page. He mounted this last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent mount! I’ll check him out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Is it legal to guide on public in Kansas? Have an interesting situation near us.


----------



## Tgarrett131 (Apr 16, 2010)

Very nice sheds!


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

KSQ2 said:


> Is it legal to guide on public in Kansas? Have an interesting situation near us.


Dont think it is.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

KSQ2 said:


> Is it legal to guide on public in Kansas? Have an interesting situation near us.


Nope


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

KSQ2 said:


> Is it legal to guide on public in Kansas? Have an interesting situation near us.


No it is not as of 3-4 years ago if i remember correctly


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks fellas, gonna have to make a call Monday.


----------



## 74maximus1 (Jul 6, 2016)

Why wait until monday? Call your local CO, their phone number is in the regulation book.


----------



## Easy E. (Jul 5, 2018)

...


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Sat Sunday morning til 10. Only had a 6 point cruise by at 8:30. Was nice to get out though.


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

Sat Saturday and Sunday evenings, was pretty slow only saw a dink make a scrape and rub for an hour on Saturday and nothing on Sunday, but with crops starting to come out id imagine the timber will be lighting up relatively soon.

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Sat all weekend saw some small bucks chasing and had a 140 9 point come in grunting like crazy all bristled up and caught some smaller bucks on camera sparring , soon as the crops are out it’s gonna be good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

KSQ2 said:


> Is it legal to guide on public in Kansas? Have an interesting situation near us.


Whats the backstory?


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

I know one thing in the past three days the amount of sign that showed up went from zero to tore up. Did some late stand work this weekend, all while combine were rolling over the Milo. All beans out, wheat being drilled first year in a long time where I wont have machinery running during rut. Ive got one 80 acre honey hole that has been fallow, usually one of the last to be worked and also the hottest rut spot i have. 

Reminder to guys who leave stands out, check those straps well. Or add a new strap for security.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

ksgoosekillr said:


> Whats the backstory?


Phone calls have been made and waiting to hear from law enforcement. Keeping quiet for now, I don't know who all visits this thread.


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

KSQ2 said:


> Phone calls have been made and waiting to hear from law enforcement. Keeping quiet for now, I don't know who all visits this thread.


you dont need to name names, just curious what you saw you thought was guiding is all.


----------



## bowhunt80 (Jan 1, 2009)

b2sandshee said:


> Killed this one October 13th. Grosses at 225”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a monarch. Congrats man.


----------



## jpbowtech (Sep 13, 2016)

b2sandshee said:


> Killed this one October 13th. Grosses at 225”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a stud. Congrats! Also, great shot!


----------



## jpbowtech (Sep 13, 2016)

Cameras went quiet over the weekend. Must be Oct lull. Just started to get some activity today with some midday movement from 2-3 year old bucks.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Went and did some lane trimming on a couple stands i hung saturday. Just got permission to hunt this small piece on friday. There were no scrapes coming in from the north saturday. Today i saw 3-4 fresh ones.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

My FIL drives the country roads a lot in the evenings and mornings on the weekends. The past week and weekend deer sightings were almost nothing. Had a bright moon this past week and a lot of beans were getting cut so may have had them in the creeks/timber.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Good cold front coming in tomorrow! Who will be out on stand for it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

First hunt should be tomorrow and then daily for the following few days. Moon phase and barometric pressure drop should make Friday evening very productive. Hope everyone has a great season!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

JWilson90 said:


> Good cold front coming in tomorrow! Who will be out on stand for it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be out tomorrow evening. Hopefully in a tree, but I'll be in the haybale blind if it's raining. I'm not motivated enough yet to break out the rain gear.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

KSQ2 said:


> I'll be out tomorrow evening. Hopefully in a tree, but I'll be in the haybale blind if it's raining. I'm not motivated enough yet to break out the rain gear.


Don’t blame you one bit! My one blind got destroyed in a flood and never got anymore out. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

I sat tonight and had lots of activity. I think these next few days will be real good with the cold weather and rain moving in. I’m going to try and get a few stands up this weekend in preparation for my week off nov 11-15. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

b2sandshee said:


> Killed this one October 13th. Grosses at 225”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spectacular.


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

I went on a drive last night in the wind and saw only does and a few little bucks. Fall harvest is in full swing, been hearing stories of some good deer just have yet to put my eyes on them. Coyotes are about prime so something is going to have to give, thinking it may be my deer tag this year.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I watched 6 does/fawns feed for the last hour of daylight yesterday. 1 little fork horn made his way to the field with eyes intent on the does... but he didn't get closer than 30yds to them. He acted skittish like they may kick the crap out of him if he got too close. I think the does are still not ready for the guys to hand around them yet.


----------



## trophyhunter11 (Aug 29, 2012)

Everyone is getting anxious, so i must ask. When do you think peak rut will be this year?


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

trophyhunter11 said:


> Everyone is getting anxious, so i must ask. When do you think peak rut will be this year?


My best hunts tend to be the 8th-12th, and the 25th.


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

trophyhunter11 said:


> Everyone is getting anxious, so i must ask. When do you think peak rut will be this year?


Seems like second week of november for me every year

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

trophyhunter11 said:


> Everyone is getting anxious, so i must ask. When do you think peak rut will be this year?


I’ve always taken the first week off and have yet to connect. I’ve seen the bucks but haven’t had them in range. This year I’m taking the 2nd week just to try something different. I hope it works out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlp (Aug 23, 2011)

I’m hoping for 2nd week success too, 10th-16th!


----------



## kseliteshootr (Jul 26, 2019)

our cameras have gone silent compared to the previous weeks. not sure if it's the crops getting cut or what is going on but the pictures are down 70% in several locations. It's gotta bust soon though, now is about the time to just start hunting and not worry about no stinking cameras


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

I see, and have killed more big bucks the 3rd week of november than any other time. They are on their feet and out of lock down then. Just from my 12 years of bowhunting central kansas


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Dont get me wrong, ive killed a couple of big bucks in the first 10-12 days of november as well


----------



## jpbowtech (Sep 13, 2016)

I like the 2nd week, usually the 7-12th seems to always be the best. Just before lock down when the Big boys finally know it's time and they find their doe.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

hunterhewi said:


> I see, and have killed more big bucks the 3rd week of november than any other time. They are on their feet and out of lock down then. Just from my 12 years of bowhunting central kansas


^^^^Agreed

I never believed this until I witnessed it for myself last year when I hunted the 2nd and 3rd week of November.


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

I took off the first week of Nov. Hope to "catch" one cruising for those first receptive does. May or may not go west looking for a mulie. Went last year not paying attention that it was pheasant opener. Doesn't pan out so great on wiha lol.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

You guys think they’ll be moving much in this rain?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

Sat for the first time last night. At dead on 6:00 the main buck I had been scouting was 60 yards away and headed the other direction. Dang it.


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

NC Kansas said:


> View attachment 6965375


That’s a stud. Hope you get a crack at him


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Beautiful buck N.C. hope you get him. Lots of activity this afternoon and evening. Young bucks running a number of does around and the does had no interest. The does would scatter and disappear and when the bucks disappeared the does or other does would soon reappear only to have another young buck come out of the timber to start harassing them. During part of that a couple of mature bucks bided their time grazing, appearing to have no great interest in the activities, and maybe chuckling to themselves about the antics of their young brethren. Also watched an old doe run off 2 separate coyotes. She got as close as 6 feet from one of them. She had a lot of nerve.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hawkfarm said:


> Beautiful buck N.C. hope you get him. Lots of activity this afternoon and evening. Young bucks running a number of does around and the does had no interest. The does would scatter and disappear and when the bucks disappeared the does or other does would soon reappear only to have another young buck come out of the timber to start harassing them. During part of that a couple of mature bucks bided their time grazing, appearing to have no great interest in the activities, and maybe chuckling to themselves about the antics of their young brethren. Also watched an old doe run off 2 separate coyotes. She got as close as 6 feet from one of them. She had a lot of nerve.


I had a lot of the same activity at my stand tonight. No mature bucks though. I got soaked to the bone but it was a fun hunt. It’s nice to have some cool weather with November approaching. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

NC Kansas said:


> View attachment 6965375


Awesome buck!


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

NYyotekiller said:


> ^^^^Agreed
> 
> I never believed this until I witnessed it for myself last year when I hunted the 2nd and 3rd week of November.


Shhhhhhh... keep everyone else thinking the first two weeks are the best [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

There re going to be some disappointed hunters this year when they show up on one of several lakes to hunt public land and find that they are still under water or were under water and al the vegation is dead, fields not planted and just a mess. I just seen pictures of Milford/Tuttle/Perry/Clinton and drove around Kanopolis and not much land to hunt on or habitat to hunt.
I heard that a lot of does were taken during the doe rifle season 2 weeks ago on several of the lakes since they were all congregated in one or 2 fields that had been replanted or were not flooded.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Clinton wildlife area will suck this season so everyone should stay away from it....


----------



## reed4343 (Jan 19, 2014)

zap said:


> Clinton wildlife area will suck this season so everyone should stay away from it....


Anyone with with access to some private land/farm in Unit 14/12 for the week of November 18th would be greatly appreciated ha


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

Pretty slow night again. Still got standing corn om both sides of the creek, so im sure thats a contribution. They started taking beans out so it will be right on time for all hell to break loose when the corn comes out.

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Checkin in from NC kansas...havnt been on this thread since shed season....happy huntin to all you residents and non-residents!
Its about to get real out there with this late October snow and cold front!
Be safe!


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

The deer where moving late this morning! My son and I didn't see a deer before 9:15 but then they started moving like crazy!! My son saw 5 bucks and 8-11 does from 9:15-10:50 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Jerm said:


> Checkin in from NC kansas...havnt been on this thread since shed season....happy huntin to all you residents and non-residents!
> Its about to get real out there with this late October snow and cold front!
> Be safe!


Been wondering where you were Jerm....wasn’t sure if you got the old Chevy buried in another snowdrift and couldn’t get out?


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

NYyotekiller said:


> Been wondering where you were Jerm....wasn’t sure if you got the old Chevy buried in another snowdrift and couldn’t get out?


haaaa funny stuff! Yep still livin the dream...lol
Things are going to be unseasonably good this coming week...super cold for oct and some snow....too bad im stuck pouring concrete.
was over on the southside of Waconda lake the other day traveling home from Beloit....and seen a ton of deer feeding on the creeks draining into the lake...I think the high water has the lake herds pushed into the creeks....


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

I find it humorous how us bow hunters are like the old bucks we hunt...we all disappear from archerytalk all summer....not one sighting, then suddenly around october we reappear like clockwork to our fall range/archery forums....many thought the neighbor done us in, but somehow we made it through to reappear for yet another season....


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

The deer have been out until after 10 the last three mornings Yearling and two years old bucks are now running does, but the bigger bucks are not yet participating that we've seen. Two friends were out on the farm hunting and saw three separate shooters. None were with does. I also saw a couple from the farm house, not bothering the does. One of the hunters wanted to shoot a big doe for the freezer and had one close twice, 45 minutes apart. Each time while he was at full draw a young buck came charging in full steam and chased the doe off. The colder temps later this week should set the big ones off.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Jerm said:


> haaaa funny stuff! Yep still livin the dream...lol
> Things are going to be unseasonably good this coming week...super cold for oct and some snow....too bad im stuck pouring concrete.
> was over on the southside of Waconda lake the other day traveling home from Beloit....and seen a ton of deer feeding on the creeks draining into the lake...I think the high water has the lake herds pushed into the creeks....


Them deer better notify Dafis


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Jerm said:


> haaaa funny stuff! Yep still livin the dream...lol
> ...and seen a ton of deer feeding on the creeks draining into the lake...I think the high water has the lake herds pushed into the creeks....


Almost every acre of one of the public area lakes was under water for quite a while here....no habitat at all, like a dead zone. The closest lake is still almost 15' up from normal pool and they stopped releasing water a few weeks ago.


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

This evening already looks better, fresh rubs everywhere and barely got my bow pulled up before a young 8 walkes right under my stand


Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## AUDuckSlayer (Apr 8, 2011)

I saw similar movement this morning as others have mentioned. Had two bucks cruse through at 9:40 this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

man, wish I could take advantage of this major cold front this week.... I'm not leaving until the 15th...


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

Night and day front Saturday and Sunday night. Saw a lot of different bucks up and cruising mostly 2 and 3 year olds. Had one 4 year old cruise by and start harassing a doe. Everyone of them came in all bristled up.

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

I too saw a nice 3 year old buck yesterday around 9:20.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

After reading the last few posts I’m kicking myself for not getting up and hunting yesterday before church. I was up but man the bed sure was warm. I’m hoping to get out Wednesday afternoon for my only hunt of the week. Can’t hunt this weekend cuz the wife is going out of town “Christmas Shopping” lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

JWilson90 said:


> After reading the last few posts I’m kicking myself for not getting up and hunting yesterday before church. I was up but man the bed sure was warm. I’m hoping to get out Wednesday afternoon for my only hunt of the week. Can’t hunt this weekend cuz the wife is going out of town “Christmas Shopping” lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazon doesnt not require leaving home haha.

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Right! This has been an every year thing for the past 4 years where she goes to Branson with her family. First week of November every year. It’s honestly getting old lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

JWilson90 said:


> Right! This has been an every year thing for the past 4 years where she goes to Branson with her family. First week of November every year. It’s honestly getting old lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha after the 2nd weekend in october my wife writes me off till Christmas.

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thor3209 said:


> Haha after the 2nd weekend in october my wife writes me off till Christmas.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


I told her after she gets back don’t expect me around the house til after November 30th lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpbowtech (Sep 13, 2016)

Cameras were pretty slow for me end of last week but then got hot last night. Had what I believe is the biggest buck on the farm show up on camera before sunset last night. A lot of early summer pics of him and then very scattered Sept-Oct. Also, several other 2-3 year olds cruising. It's just getting started. I will be down there the 7th-16th, SE Kansas.


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

I drive from Salina to Wichita every day and just now starting to see a few scattered carcasses... sat this weekend little guys were wandering around did not look swollen yet and nothing harassing the multiple sets of does hanging around the properties.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Didnt see anything Saturday morning or Sunday night. Moved some cams around and cleared some more shooting lanes at one spot.


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

Between Topeka and KC Sun AM there were at least 11 carcasses, 2 very recent accidents with vehicles still on road. Looked like mostly 1 y/o deer.


----------



## greenomics (Aug 9, 2015)

Two nice bucks showed up on camera starting 10/22 on my lease. Hunted Friday, Saturday, Sunday evenings. Had a really nice 8 pt cruise by at 35 yards Friday night but didn't have a clear shot. Was on other side of dry creek bed from where I was sitting. Watched him make a scrape and rub a branch. Nothing Saturday evening. Ran into the same 8 pt (I think) walking back to my truck last night after dark.


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

Had two mature bucks milling around feeding about 75 yards from me last night. Didn't seem to be any rut activity there.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Can I get some opinions on this buck? Looks to be a 6x5 with long main beams and decent mass. Body doesn't look very big though. Score estimates?


----------



## jpbowtech (Sep 13, 2016)

Estimating the spread at 18", I would guess somewhere around 165. Doesn't look older the 4 1/2 though. Great Buck!


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

Agree with 160+, always hard to tell for sure from pics. Ought to get you excited!

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks 4.5 to me, i would agree 160-165"


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

I third 4.5 and in the 60's


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

That would be a hard 4.5 to pass..

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## greenomics (Aug 9, 2015)

Anyone see the post on the Facebook Kansas hunting and fishing group? Hunter hits a buck yesterday and bumps it out. Searches this morning with no success then shoots a different buck tonight. So, two different bucks arrowed in about 24 hours.


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

greenomics said:


> Anyone see the post on the Facebook Kansas hunting and fishing group? Hunter hits a buck yesterday and bumps it out. Searches this morning with no success then shoots a different buck tonight. So, two different bucks arrowed in about 24 hours.


Sounds like a guy thats local here, dont quote me but the guy that cuts my hair said he wounded 4 last year..

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## greenomics (Aug 9, 2015)

Thor3209 said:


> Sounds like a guy thats local here, dont quote me but the guy that cuts my hair said he wounded 4 last year..
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


I can believe it. Sounds like the first buck was gut/liver hit. The second buck (the one he recovered) was obviously a strong quartering-to shot.


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

greenomics said:


> I can believe it. Sounds like the first buck was gut/liver hit. The second buck (the one he recovered) was obviously a strong quartering-to shot.


I dont think there is law on drawing blood at all is there?

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## greenomics (Aug 9, 2015)

Post was taken down. Very questionable ethics in the very least in my opinion.


----------



## greenomics (Aug 9, 2015)

Thor3209 said:


> I dont think there is law on drawing blood at all is there?
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


Legal or not, seems ethically questionable to me to stick two different bucks within 24 hours. 

Formal definition of "take" includes harm or wound. Curious what the prevailing opinion might be on this.


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

greenomics said:


> Legal or not, seems ethically questionable to me to stick two different bucks within 24 hours.
> 
> Formal definition of "take" includes harm or wound. Curious what the prevailing opinion might be on this.


I agree personally, but if it's not defined by law it will get abused no doubt.

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

If ever found they could charge with wanton waste


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

greenomics said:


> Anyone see the post on the Facebook Kansas hunting and fishing group? Hunter hits a buck yesterday and bumps it out. Searches this morning with no success then shoots a different buck tonight. So, two different bucks arrowed in about 24 hours.


I was one of the guys commenting after he said "what more could I have done"... that post had me fired up.

first shot liver shot... they bumped the deer, then brought in a dog not long after. I am sure dog was bumping deer also. gave up on deer same day it was shot. 
LESS THAN 24 hours later arrows a 21 pointer.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Little bucks hounding does on my place the last couple of days. Instead of kicking the crap out of them the does are starting to dart around and play hard to get. It's not quite prom night yet but the ladies are starting to pick out their dresses and hope for proposals.


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

ksgoosekillr said:


> I was one of the guys commenting after he said "what more could I have done"... that post had me fired up.
> 
> first shot liver shot... they bumped the deer, then brought in a dog not long after. I am sure dog was bumping deer also. gave up on deer same day it was shot.
> LESS THAN 24 hours later arrows a 21 pointer.


Any relation to Chris Brakett?


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

bsstalker said:


> Any relation to Chris Brakett?


Hahaha

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

hntnksn said:


> Them deer better notify Dafis


ya need to read what I posted,
this is my post
"I just seen pictures of Milford/Tuttle/Perry/Clinton and drove around Kanopolis and not much land to hunt on or habitat to hunt.
I heard that a lot of does were taken during the doe rifle season 2 weeks ago on several of the lakes since they were all congregated in one or 2 fields that had been replanted or were not flooded."

which is what Jerm said,


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

With all the rain in the forecast and all weather outlets saying expect a wet winter it’s got me looking into a good set of rain gear. What are you guys using while its raining to stay dry. I’ve been looking at the frogg toggs suits as they have good reviews and not real expensive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

JWilson90 said:


> With all the rain in the forecast and all weather outlets saying expect a wet winter it’s got me looking into a good set of rain gear. What are you guys using while its raining to stay dry. I’ve been looking at the frogg toggs suits as they have good reviews and not real expensive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

JWilson90 said:


> With all the rain in the forecast and all weather outlets saying expect a wet winter it’s got me looking into a good set of rain gear. What are you guys using while its raining to stay dry. I’ve been looking at the frogg toggs suits as they have good reviews and not real expensive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a fan....The frogg Togg pants I bought were basically shop towel material with strong smelling waterproof chemical on them...didnt even try them out....much better options out there.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Jerm said:


> Not a fan....The frogg Togg pants I bought were basically shop towel material with strong smelling waterproof chemical on them...didnt even try them out....much better options out there.


Anything particular you recommend? I know big clothing lines offer waterproof gear but spending a bunch of money on new camo isn’t something I want to do right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Marmot precip is lower priced/good rain wear, size up one size. Generally good deals on ebay and sometimes Marmot has sales.


----------



## Dazzler (Jan 9, 2019)

What about Duluth’s Bang for your Buck gear? Seems lightweight and nice for the money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Dazzler said:


> What about Duluth’s Bang for your Buck gear? Seems lightweight and nice for the money.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never looked at it. I’ll check it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUDuckSlayer (Apr 8, 2011)

Frog Toggs are also extremely loud. I have some Kuiu rain gear that Works great. I do not know what your definition of expensive is but you can normally find used Kuiu and First Lite gear on resale Facebook groups for good prices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

AUDuckSlayer said:


> Frog Toggs are also extremely loud. I have some Kuiu rain gear that Works great. I do not know what your definition of expensive is but you can normally find used Kuiu and First Lite gear on resale Facebook groups for good prices.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly I’d like to stay under 150 for top and bottom. I’ll look for some used gear on the classifieds here and also Facebook 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazzler (Jan 9, 2019)

You can also find army surplus goretex pretty cheap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

Out cruising at 1130 yesterday. I got a small 8 point last Thursday, so just wishful thinking for now. He’s the biggest deer I’ve seen on my spot.


----------



## jpbowtech (Sep 13, 2016)

I have had a lot of mid morning activity from some new bucks that are showing up and hitting scrapes the last few days. Had a 3 year old dogging a doe as well last night on camera. This weather should get things rolling and make the 2nd and 3rd week great!


----------



## bdmatson (Oct 30, 2012)

I think the bucks on my farm are trying a different tactic this year to get the ladies. No more chasing for this guy; let them come to him!


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

Before this cold front I seen alot of action...Rattled in several good bucks...now the last couple days since the cold and snow, nothing...Ive said it a hundred times...I see the best hunting on nice average sunny warmer days, than cold windy snowy nasty days.


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

Jerm said:


> Before this cold front I seen alot of action...Rattled in several good bucks...now the last couple days since the cold and snow, nothing...Ive said it a hundred times...I see the best hunting on nice average sunny warmer days, than cold windy snowy nasty days.


I agree... seems like deer are more focused on feeding during cold fronts like this. I switch to field edges and food when this type of weather hits.


----------



## swkslampe (Oct 18, 2007)

catscratch said:


> Little bucks hounding does on my place the last couple of days. Instead of kicking the crap out of them the does are starting to dart around and play hard to get. It's not quite prom night yet but the ladies are starting to pick out their dresses and hope for proposals.


Lol that’s funny. Maybe should hunt over beer instead of corn


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Just saw a 150ish deer driving home head down sniffing a trail.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

JWilson90 said:


> Honestly I’d like to stay under 150 for top and bottom. I’ll look for some used gear on the classifieds here and also Facebook
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any rain gear will work, I put my regular camo over it. They get soaked but I don't, plus the regular camo quiets the rain gear


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

I've been out of the game for a few months but here's my update.... a lot of young bucks on camera and a lot of pre-rut activity over the previous week (from camera pull on 10/26)... my lease is currently nearly barren of mature bucks but that's not unusual for October... just too many does for them to stay away for much longer.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

A doe and 2 fawns in the yard plots last night. No other does and no little bucks pestering them. Maybe things more important than food are starting to come around???


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

Had a buddy sit on one of my good properties last night during the snow. He saw 8 bucks, 2 shooters. One shooter was bedded down with a doe 60 yards from his stand, trailed her wherever she went. Rest of the bucks went about business as normal. 45 mins before dusk a massive 8 point we have never seen (his exact description was bases were so large i couldnt of got my hands around them, not very wide but tall. mass carried through entire rack clear through main beams) deer was walking down a little used trail at 30 yards. He was at full draw in the only open lane, he mouth bleated and the rest was a blur. He either hit a limb, or the buck ducked the arrow. Ended up on a tree behind the deer. No blood on arrow. He was sick. Buck ran 20 yards looked around and went back to walking.


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

Sounds like it's heating up for sure!

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks to be go time pretty soon. Have not hunted yet, been busy getting my work done so I can start slamming it in a week or so. Scouted a few spots on public Monday and if things go well will hit some more this afternoon. Hope everyone has a great season!


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

I went last night to one of my spots and the creek was too big to cross so I darted to some public and had a good hunt. Rattled in a few dinks and one good buck that I woulda shot given the chance but he never closed the distance. Shaping up for a good weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hunted behind my house tonight. After peeling myself off couch and “just 10 more mins”, I bumped this guy on my food plot.


----------



## jfin4480 (May 4, 2015)

Got my first ever mature whitetail with a bow last night. I have always had a lot more success with big mulies, however I love hunting whitetials and finally connected with an old one. I will say there has been a lot of daylight movement ever since the 29th on my cameras. Good luck to all and enjoy the rest of the season!


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

jfin4480 said:


> Got my first ever mature whitetail with a bow last night. I have always had a lot more success with big mulies, however I love hunting whitetials and finally connected with an old one. I will say there has been a lot of daylight movement ever since the 29th on my cameras. Good luck to all and enjoy the rest of the season!


Congrats on a beautiful animal...love the drop tine and CRP picture.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

Love the drop time. Congrats on a nice whitetail.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Congrats on a great buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfin4480 (May 4, 2015)

Thanks guys and good luck on your season.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome buck, jfin4480.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Great buck jfin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpbowtech (Sep 13, 2016)

Well done! Great Buck!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Congrats! I was wondering how much longer this thread would go without a kill logged. Nice buck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbates63 (Nov 30, 2008)

saw 4 bucks this morning and this guy came in and gave me a shot. He ain't the biggest but I'm happy!


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

Nothing wrong with that deer. Nice job!


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

mbates63 said:


> saw 4 bucks this morning and this guy came in and gave me a shot. He ain't the biggest but I'm happy!
> View attachment 6972509


Good buck, it's all up to the guy holding the tag!!! Its the eye of the beholder!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Congratulations on the buck, mbates63.

:cocktail:


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

mbates63 said:


> saw 4 bucks this morning and this guy came in and gave me a shot. He ain't the biggest but I'm happy!
> View attachment 6972509


Congrats...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats on an another bates


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbates63 (Nov 30, 2008)

thank y'all!


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice deer Bates. Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Love the drop. Congrats jfin. And congrats mbates. Nice buck.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Sat tonight saw atleast 10 different bucks, 20-30 does. Absolutely ZERO interest by the bucks. Most were 1 and 2 year olds and 2 were 3 year olds.


----------



## bdmatson (Oct 30, 2012)

Last night, since I had to be out with the kids trick or treating, two of the three mature bucks I have been after showed up under my stand between 5:00 and 6:00. Tonight, I only saw yearlings and a spike under the same stand. There doesn’t seem to be much interest in the does yet around the farm.


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

Zero movement this AM on a funnel between two bedding areas. Was planning to sit all day but backed out around 11:00. Plan to be back in my tree around 3:30.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Sat till 10:30 had a hot doe come by 6 bucks around the 2 biggest got in a fight under my stand the biggest chased her all around my stand he was hard to pass. Great morning !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jessemue (Sep 29, 2011)

Sat till almost 10. Nothing moving at first light but saw 6 bucks from 8-10. Two shooters on their feet after 9:00 in a big crp patch. Paid no attention to rattling.


----------



## smacky11 (Nov 29, 2007)

had a 3and1/2 year old 10 point buck come cruising by my stand at 8am this morning and that was it. The small bucks have been pushing does around this past week so hopefully the big boys will start moving more this week coming up


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Reading most of the other posts it looked like a slow day for all. Myself and 2 other guys in good stands saw no movement this morning either. It was just a weird morning. Everything in My area felt right. It was cold. No wind. Pressure was rising. Maybe tomorrow will be better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dosse (Aug 20, 2007)

I got this Public land 9 on the morning of 10/29. At daylight I saw a nice buck. I Grunted to him and he bristled up and started walking stiff legged but seemed to be ignoring me. As he started to pass by me at 60 yards or so, I snort wheezed. And that’s when I saw the deer I shot approaching the other buck. He pushed him off to the side and came straight to the tree looking for the source of the snort wheeze. I shot him at 20 yards. He is 20 1/16 wide. My widest Ever. Had a great week, I always go the last week of October and it was nice to finally hit the cool temps


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome, dosse!

:cocktail:


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations dosse !


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Great mass Beautiful buck. Congrats.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Saw an old monarch dead out in the neighbors picked corn field not too far from the road . No holes on the visible side. Didn’t roll him over, left that for the CO. Big, big body with a grey muzzle and a rack going down hill. Toothless! I recognize him and I know I’ve got pictures of him from several years ago. No trophy but what a shame. Guys hunting on us the last few days have seen some great bucks, but the big shooters have not presented a shot. No real chasing but a few big boys have been slow walking does. Does seem to now be taking to the bunkers and foxholes. Good luck if you’re out.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

dosse said:


> I got this Public land 9 on the morning of 10/29. At daylight I saw a nice buck. I Grunted to him and he bristled up and started walking stiff legged but seemed to be ignoring me. As he started to pass by me at 60 yards or so, I snort wheezed. And that’s when I saw the deer I shot approaching the other buck. He pushed him off to the side and came straight to the tree looking for the source of the snort wheeze. I shot him at 20 yards. He is 20 1/16 wide. My widest Ever. Had a great week, I always go the last week of October and it was nice to finally hit the cool temps
> 
> View attachment 6973703
> 
> ...


Congrats on a beautiful wide buck.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

dosse said:


> I got this Public land 9 on the morning of 10/29. At daylight I saw a nice buck. I Grunted to him and he bristled up and started walking stiff legged but seemed to be ignoring me. As he started to pass by me at 60 yards or so, I snort wheezed. And that’s when I saw the deer I shot approaching the other buck. He pushed him off to the side and came straight to the tree looking for the source of the snort wheeze. I shot him at 20 yards. He is 20 1/16 wide. My widest Ever. Had a great week, I always go the last week of October and it was nice to finally hit the cool temps
> 
> View attachment 6973703
> 
> ...


Great buck


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Alright guys gonna change the topic a lil here (still about Kansas hunting lol) 

I live in SEKS and every year I hear of guys around here heading west and saying the quality of white tails is better and obviously the added opportunity to chase muleys. What I want to know is there just massive amounts of public land? Are the farmers just really nice and let anyone hunt? Or is the culture out there just find a buck and go after regardless if it’s public or private and not painted purple? To me it sounds too good to be true but every year I see success stories all over social media platforms from guys in my area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

JWilson90 said:


> Alright guys gonna change the topic a lil here (still about Kansas hunting lol)
> 
> I live in SEKS and every year I hear of guys around here heading west and saying the quality of white tails is better and obviously the added opportunity to chase muleys. What I want to know is there just massive amounts of public land? Are the farmers just really nice and let anyone hunt? Or is the culture out there just find a buck and go after regardless if it’s public or private and not painted purple? To me it sounds too good to be true but every year I see success stories all over social media platforms from guys in my area.
> 
> ...


By dad did utility work out there for the 07 ice storm near Norton, and said farmers gave away permission to hunt like candy. Dont know if that's still holding true or not to this day.

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thor3209 said:


> By dad did utility work out there for the 07 ice storm near Norton, and said farmers gave away permission to hunt like candy. Dont know if that's still holding true or not to this day.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


I’ve talked to a few guys who echoed this as well. Just so hard to believe. I was told the encourage hunting because the deer are so destructive and ruin crops. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

JWilson90 said:


> I’ve talked to a few guys who echoed this as well. Just so hard to believe. I was told the encourage hunting because the deer are so destructive and ruin crops.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty much the same reasoning he gave me. If I wasn't as busy as I am, might be fun to find out!

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thor3209 said:


> Pretty much the same reasoning he gave me. If I wasn't as busy as I am, might be fun to find out!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


I’m right on the verge of being too busy. Sons 5 now. Will be 6 next year and have flag football and wrestling. If I want to go soon then I better do it because my window is shrinking. I want to go so bad tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

Thor3209 said:


> By dad did utility work out there for the 07 ice storm near Norton, and said farmers gave away permission to hunt like candy. Dont know if that's still holding true or not to this day.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


Definitely not the case anymore. I work with guys that your dad probably worked with during that ice storm. The mule deer herds in Kansas counties are declining and also the buck to doe ratio (where I’m at) is way out of whack. Obviously the state sees the ability to sell any deer tags to a lot of eastern Kansas people that have never had the opportunity to shoot a mule deer. The trouble with that is the state won’t help manage the herd, they simply want to sell. Also back to your Norton County reference, the land around is being leased and bought by out of towners/staters simply to hunt. 

Something I’m also noticing is the generation switch as the kids or grandkids are taking over the reins of the farm/ranch. They’re seeing the ability to generate income simply by saying yes you can hunt or sure I’ll lease my exclusive hunting rights. I don’t blame them but it makes hunting more difficult for those that can’t or won’t pony up the money.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

mopar17 said:


> Definitely not the case anymore. I work with guys that your dad probably worked with during that ice storm. The mule deer herds in Kansas counties are declining and also the buck to doe ratio (where I’m at) is way out of whack. Obviously the state sees the ability to sell any deer tags to a lot of eastern Kansas people that have never had the opportunity to shoot a mule deer. The trouble with that is the state won’t help manage the herd, they simply want to sell. Also back to your Norton County reference, the land around is being leased and bought by out of towners/staters simply to hunt.
> 
> Something I’m also noticing is the generation switch as the kids or grandkids are taking over the reins of the farm/ranch. They’re seeing the ability to generate income simply by saying yes you can hunt or sure I’ll lease my exclusive hunting rights. I don’t blame them but it makes hunting more difficult for those that can’t or won’t pony up the money.


Very informative post. I appreciate that. This seems more and more likely to me. It seems like everyone that I talk to on my side of the state wants a to go West to hunt so it only makes sense that it would make it tougher to find land. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

mopar17 said:


> Definitely not the case anymore. I work with guys that your dad probably worked with during that ice storm. The mule deer herds in Kansas counties are declining and also the buck to doe ratio (where I’m at) is way out of whack. Obviously the state sees the ability to sell any deer tags to a lot of eastern Kansas people that have never had the opportunity to shoot a mule deer. The trouble with that is the state won’t help manage the herd, they simply want to sell. Also back to your Norton County reference, the land around is being leased and bought by out of towners/staters simply to hunt.
> 
> Something I’m also noticing is the generation switch as the kids or grandkids are taking over the reins of the farm/ranch. They’re seeing the ability to generate income simply by saying yes you can hunt or sure I’ll lease my exclusive hunting rights. I don’t blame them but it makes hunting more difficult for those that can’t or won’t pony up the money.


Kind of wondered if that'd be the case on some of that with as easy as he said it was to get permission. 

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## greenomics (Aug 9, 2015)

Pretty slow weekend for me. A few more rubs appeared between 10/27 and 11/1. Saw nothing Friday night. Set a new stand Saturday and hunted a stand that I set last weekend Saturday night. Saw nothing during the sit but did run into a buck on the walk back to my truck.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Well started my vacation today and went to get in stand and found my yoke cable snapped, kinda wish I hadn’t passed that good buck last night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Ksrutjunkie said:


> Well started my vacation today and went to get in stand and found my yoke cable snapped, kinda wish I hadn’t passed that good buck last night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ugh... that sucks!! How good was he???


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Well he came out of the creek with a tree on his head so I thought he was real good after working a scrape for awile and my nerves calming down the branch came off and he was a 150ish deer with spindly tines.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

10-15 years ago we would go up by Norton and have to decide if we were going to shoot a big muley or whitetail. Access was easy. Now one outfitter has 30,000 acres leased up. 
ran into a couple while catching whitebass this spring in the river above Kanopolis and they have their 2,000 acres near Wilson leased to a grp of guys from Tennesse. Said tht other landowners have done the same 
the Insideout tv guys have a lease up by Norton, along with one of the Drury TV teams

had a thin 10pt cattering to a doe this evening, he stayed down wind from her, which put him 12 yards upwind of me for 30 minutes......


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Ended my season yest evening on a gimpy 8 pointer. Definitely not the deer I was wanting but he had an obviously broken leg and presented a 20 yd shot. 

It's just starting to heat up here in central Kansas. 

Good luck to everyone and stay safe!!!


----------



## dexcraft (Aug 27, 2019)

WIHA areas are for hunting only. Other are prohibited.


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Man, i feel like this thread has been really slow, especially being into the first November week. We are headed up on the 10th for my 9th year hunting KS. Super excited!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

Txag02 said:


> Man, i feel like this thread has been really slow, especially being into the first November week. We are headed up on the 10th for my 9th year hunting KS. Super excited!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's been slow in the timber too. Hoping it starts getting a little more active this weekend. 

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## rlp (Aug 23, 2011)

Maybe the upcoming full moon will have things hopping next week?


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

rlp said:


> Maybe the upcoming full moon will have things hopping next week?


I’d love that because I’m off all week!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

rlp said:


> Maybe the upcoming full moon will have things hopping next week?


The near 300 acres of corn on both sides of the draws I hunt coming out would be helpful too!

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

Well, yesterday @ 10 I saw a 150+ 10pt hopefully 3 yr old with a young doe in weedy field. I got within 60 yards and so did a lil 6 point about the same time. Big boy heard me so I let out some soft grunts. He steered the lil one away and kept looking in my direction. This went of for ten minutes before the foe got up and walked thru my downwind. Pretty exciting, hope he makes it another year.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

I also agree this thread this year is slow. Keep checking in daily to see pics of bucks on the ground.......

Only been out 3 times and have seen a 6 point and a spike. 

I'm taking off the 11th and 12th. Some of you on here swear by the 3rd week of November is the time to be out. So I am thinking of using 3 days (19-21)? to take off? Good?


----------



## jpbowtech (Sep 13, 2016)

I also check daily waiting to hear about new stories and kills. Sure does seem slower this year. Hope things start to get going over the next few days so next week will be going strong. I think that third week can be really good 15-20th, because those mature bucks are coming off of their first doe and then looking for the next one. It always seems like the first lock down is 12-15th. I am a fan of the 7th-12th.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

hntnksn said:


> Ended my season yest evening on a gimpy 8 pointer. Definitely not the deer I was wanting but he had an obviously broken leg and presented a 20 yd shot.
> 
> It's just starting to heat up here in central Kansas.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and stay safe!!!


I give you a lot of respect for that. I did it years ago on a doe. It took a little doing but I literally ran her down within 100 yards and shot her. He leg was broken low and flopping around. Seemed like the meat probably had not been bothered much so tagged her. We only get 1 tag in Colorado. Get her to camp 20 minutes later as she ran 15 yards and died. When we skinned her, the rear hams and part way up the back strap was cold (think 60 to 70 degree day) and they were cool to the touch. Yellow and green mucus. Pretty gross. the DOW ended up giving me a second tag as only the front shoulders were usable. I would probably do the same again but I am 100% going to check the meat first before I tag it. If it was buck and I wanted the antlers I would tag regardless.


----------



## greenomics (Aug 9, 2015)

Going to try to sit Thursday afternoon/evening. Then headed to Tipton Friday night to hunt the pheasant opener.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

We’ve always seen the biggest bucks the week of Thanksgiving after most of the does have been bred. Buddy shot a 4 yr old 9 on our place Sunday morning. Not the biggest buck in the field at the time. I’ve told the story on here before about a doe with a broken left front leg - half way between the knee and the shoulder and just dangling. She disappeared for almost 2 months and somehow she healed it, although it was canted outward a little bit. Didn’t slow her down. She was easy to ID and was around for 3-4 more years. I didn’t have a shot so I can’t say I wouldn’t have tried to shoot her. She may be the exception in surviving. I figured the yotes would get her but she proved me wrong.


----------



## smacky11 (Nov 29, 2007)

things are really slow here in Eastern Kansas (Shawnee County) where I hunt. I'm not seeing any slicks and only 2 or 3 small bucks and I am on vacation this week. Not sure what is going on around here, but sure is odd for all of this cool weather we have been having


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Haven’t seen anything crazy yet here in SEK. Seeing a buck in the middle of the day where he’s not supposed to be is always the sign. I expect to see something like that any day now.


----------



## mfunk (Jun 13, 2004)

Seen a hard lockdown Sunday. A 160+ buck in a pasture, the rancher was herding up cattle and walked within 60 yards of the buck yelling at cattle and the buck held tight. Son got permission to stalk the buck and got to within 20 yards and started to draw when wind switched and he got busted and the buck finally ran off. Have bowhunted for 40 years and never seen a buck hold this tight to a doe especially when the rancher parked his truck in the pasture 100 yards away upwind and he and his hand are calling cattle. walk them to the corral past the buck at 60 yards, then walk back walk back to the truck again 60 yards away from the buck and he still doesnt move. Even the doe held tight she did not run until my son got 5 steps away before she finally ran off. Seems a bit early but have another place with three mature bucks and no pics of them the past 4 days so guessing maybe they have a doe corralled also.


----------



## swkslampe (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty slow on here & for me out west as well. Complete opposite on the Kansas hunting fishing page on Facebook people are dropping dandy’s left & right most after only 30 minutes afield! Bucks are moving out here I just need to catch up with the right one.


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

The weather man says its shaping up to be pretty cold early next week.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Went out yesterday evening for my first sit. Had a young 7 come in and freshen up a couple scrapes. A doe came in a lil later and he tried to go up to her but she wasn’t having it.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Saw 2 shooters this morning before 8:30 one was cruising the other was just working scrapes no shot opportunities 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehan69 (Feb 20, 2016)

Ksrutjunkie said:


> Saw 2 shooters this morning before 8:30 one was cruising the other was just working scrapes no shot opportunities
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know, thanks for posting.


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

dexcraft said:


> WIHA areas are for hunting only. Other are prohibited.


I was told there was no restrictions as long as you abided by the posted rules. So mushroom hunting, shed hunting, or just a walking thru for exercise was perfectly fine from the warden though I don't agree with it.


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

Congrats to member 170p&y! After a long break from archery talk member 170p&y let an arrow fly tonight and put down a nice buck. I’m sure he will post the pics later tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

Saw a 145+ 3yr old with a doe tonight. Second lock down I've seen but haven't seen chasing yet. Ready for colder temps tomorrow!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Yep, haven’t been on here in quite sometime. My 2nd sit of the season and had this guy come up the draw trailing a doe. Feels good to be tagged out after hunting all last season and not punching my buck tag.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Yep, haven’t been on here in quite sometime. My 2nd sit of the season and had this guy come up the draw trailing a doe. Feels good to be tagged out after hunting all last season and not punching my buck tag.


Wow that is a heck of a buck brother...congrats on a slammer.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Yep, haven’t been on here in quite sometime. My 2nd sit of the season and had this guy come up the draw trailing a doe. Feels good to be tagged out after hunting all last season and not punching my buck tag.


Heck of a buck man! I saw this on Facebook earlier and my wife said who’s that guy that’s a monster. I said oh just some guy on a Facebook page lol. Little did I know it was you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

JWilson90 said:


> Heck of a buck man! I saw this on Facebook earlier and my wife said who’s that guy that’s a monster. I said oh just some guy on a Facebook page lol. Little did I know it was you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, I haven’t been on here for like a year and half! I switched phones and just figured out today how to freaking log back in lol!


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Haha, I haven’t been on here for like a year and half! I switched phones and just figured out today how to freaking log back in lol!


I’ve been gone quite awhile as well. I always creep back during deer season to look for deals in the classifieds and partake in this thread lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOWYOTA (Sep 3, 2012)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Yep, haven’t been on here in quite sometime. My 2nd sit of the season and had this guy come up the draw trailing a doe. Feels good to be tagged out after hunting all last season and not punching my buck tag.


What area or county was that in? Congratulations on a fine stud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

BOWYOTA said:


> What area or county was that in? Congratulations on a fine stud.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, South Central Ks


----------



## BOWYOTA (Sep 3, 2012)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Thanks, South Central Ks


Good deal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Congrats 170, great buck!!


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

We’ve been invaded , never seen so many out of state tags ! Good luck all !


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

catkinson said:


> We’ve been invaded , never seen so many out of state tags ! Good luck all !


What part of the state?

170 - Congrats on a heck of a buck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Congrats 170! What a freaking stud. Has tine length for days.......Have you put a tape to him yet? Curious how long those main beams are.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

What a pig 170. Congrats. Inspires the rest of us.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats 170, heck of a buck!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks all! Haven’t put a tape on him yet.


----------



## coats12 (Oct 29, 2017)

Wowee that is a Dandy for sure


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Yep, haven’t been on here in quite sometime. My 2nd sit of the season and had this guy come up the draw trailing a doe. Feels good to be tagged out after hunting all last season and not punching my buck tag.


great deer. Congrats


----------



## bdmatson (Oct 30, 2012)

Put the kids on the bus and headed to the stand this morning. Around 11:15, had a 150’s ten point come through checking the trails. If he had turned left he would have come under my stand. Instead he turned right and headed away from me up into a small meadow. He wasn’t in any big hurry and took his time sniffing around.

Yesterday driving around, saw two different bunches of three does out feeding on field edges. They didn’t look harassed or on edge at all. 

With temps dropping somewhat next week and the full moon I am hoping my area will pick up with daytime activity. Most of the mature bucks I have on camera are still nocturnal.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

The Mrs had quite a night last night. I clipped this buck across the top of the back on December 17th, 2016. Dawna shot over him last year. We had jokingly dubbed him survivor. Last night Dawna made good and shot him at 25 yards out of our haybale blind. She hit him perfect, but was nervous because she didn't get a pass through. Turns out she drilled his off shoulder after double lunging him. He didn't go 50 yards. He's her biggest to date.


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

That's a great story Q2.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats to the Mrs. KSQ2!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

That's a great buck. Congrats!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm pretty proud of her; she had a couple little obstacles to overcome in getting the shot off, but kept it together and made a great shot.


----------



## Robertoski (Oct 20, 2008)

Excellent bucks 170 and Mrs. KSQ2!! Way to go!!


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey very nice buck congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

The mature bucks were cruising solo this morning for me. Closed the deal on this buck I've a lot of history with the last 3 year's. After I got the arrow in him and was watching him expire a 170 class 10 point came barreling through the corn and was looking for a fight. This weekend looks good!









Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

Thor3209 said:


> The mature bucks were cruising solo this morning for me. Closed the deal on this buck I've a lot of history with the last 3 year's. After I got the arrow in him and was watching him expire a 170 class 10 point came barreling through the corn and was looking for a fight. This weekend looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on a stud of buck.

Looks like you got dirt or something all over your face


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

Post.Malone said:


> Congrats on a stud of buck.
> 
> Looks like you got dirt or something all over your face


Carbo mask for the win. Thank you!

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Great buck Thor, nice bow too!


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

KSQ2 said:


> Great buck Thor, nice bow too!


Thank you!

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Great bucks guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbates63 (Nov 30, 2008)

awesome buck, congrats!


----------



## rolling-rock (Oct 11, 2019)

great buck!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

The bucks were on their feet this morning for my buddy. Had a big 170+ 12 point behind his blind at 10 yards. Walked right under the treestand he was going to sit in but didnt. Then he sent me a video of 2 younger nice bucks fighting out in front of him. Said hes seen 4 bucks and 11 does so far


----------



## jessemue (Sep 29, 2011)

My best sit of the year so far. Saw at least 8 different bucks of various sizes. Passed on some I will probably regret later. The chase is definitely on!


----------



## Robertoski (Oct 20, 2008)

Great buck Thor!!! And yes, they're getting jiggy with it today!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Damn is it ever hot today! 79 degrees as i type this


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Congrats to all above on some awesome kills! 

I had a great sit as well. Passed a nice 130” 9 this morning hoping he makes it another year. He’s a future stud. After the hunt we went and cut some lanes at a new stand and got prepped to hang another tomorrow in preparation of my upcoming week off. 

I Won’t be out tonight. I’m getting ready for this big Bama vs LSU game. ROLL TIDEEE!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

First ever with the bow.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

JWilson90 said:


> Congrats to all above on some awesome kills!
> 
> I had a great sit as well. Passed a nice 130” 9 this morning hoping he makes it another year. He’s a future stud. After the hunt we went and cut some lanes at a new stand and got prepped to hang another tomorrow in preparation of my upcoming week off.
> 
> ...


LSU Tigers all the way!!!! 

BOOMER SOONER hahaha

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

legion_archery said:


> LSU Tigers all the way!!!!
> 
> BOOMER SOONER hahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


K State

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Thor3209 said:


> K State
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


Ya I know....... still burns (just a little)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

legion_archery said:


> Ya I know....... still burns (just a little)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Haha we're due every decade

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Thor3209 said:


> Haha we're due every decade
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


I knew after the first quarter that OU wasnt gonna win

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

legion_archery said:


> I knew after the first quarter that OU wasnt gonna win
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Boy they sure gave them the opportunity in the 4th

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hunting near Garland for the last two days. Really slow today but had a shooter bed down at first light watching a field. After the sun came up and it got hot. 80 degrees and it was slow to say the least. Praying for a little luck. Not too hot tomorrow but warmer than I like. Monday is supposed to be rough. Bitter cold and windy. Tuesday is my last day and probably best chance.


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

Robertoski said:


> Great buck Thor!!! And yes, they're getting jiggy with it today!


Thanks buddy

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Farmer i hunt on is a big bow hunter, but also runs cattle and dont get out much. Said tonight he saw 3 bucks over 170" on his drive around, first evening hes seen any big shooters nosing does


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

hunterhewi said:


> Farmer i hunt on is a big bow hunter, but also runs cattle and dont get out much. Said tonight he saw 3 bucks over 170" on his drive around, first evening hes seen any big shooters nosing does


Hope you have a great season, Hewi!


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

Hewi, what broadhead did use and how did it fare going through that armoured rat pig?
My dad had an awful time last year with those things digging random holes in his yard looking for grubs.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Great lookin bucks fellas!!!!

:cocktail:


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

zap said:


> Hope you have a great season, Hewi!


Same to you Marty! Im ready to see pics of that GTO of yours on a good buck!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

bsstalker said:


> Hewi, what broadhead did use and how did it fare going through that armoured rat pig?
> My dad had an awful time last year with those things digging random holes in his yard looking for grubs.


Almost 600 grain arrow tipped with a NAP slingblade! First season using them, bought like 12 packs off camofire for $13 a pack. Head still looks new, second critter in 2 days its been through


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

^Nice!

Yes, some nice bucks gents! Excited to see what falls this week. Good luck guys n gals!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Congrats everyone that has been successful and good luck to those still hunting!


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Some dandy deer going down in the last couple days.


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

Went Friday afternoon, saw 2 small bucks and a pair of slicks. First small buck was checking scrapes and the second was passing thru and caught a wiff of the girls and was off to the races. My brother and law lives 2 miles south of where I do most of my hunting and saw one of the big bucks we have around checking does several times this week.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Good action so far, had a spike walk under me, and a 130ish 10 is chasing the hell out of a doe in the field. They have came by twice at 30-35 yards


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Welp 2019 came to an end for me right before my vacation kicked in. This old guy come thru about 7:15 and was dead by 7:30. I killed him out of a stand I hunt last Tuesday night that we set up after finding a bunch of rubs and scrapes. I noticed this buck coming down an estrous trail I laid down and he stopped about half way down for a 20 yard shot and I buried a T3 through both lungs. He ran about 60 yards and piled up. 

I was scheduled to take the entire upcoming week off but this bruiser came by walking an estrous trail I laid down walking in. This season has been interesting for sure. I was lazy this summer and didn’t do any prep or preseason scouting really. No cameras. Nothing. 
Going into the year I didn’t know what to expect because I didn’t know what our properties held but the last few days I’ve seen shooters at both places so that’s encouraging for the other guys on the lease. Going in blind was kind of fun and exciting. Setting there not knowing what might walk by always kept me on the edge of my seat. 

To all those still hunting I say good luck and hunt hard!! Time for me to chase coyotes





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

JWilson90 said:


> Welp 2019 came to an end for me right before my vacation kicked in. This old guy come thru about 7:15 and was dead by 7:30. I killed him out of a stand I hunt last Tuesday night that we set up after finding a bunch of rubs and scrapes. I noticed this buck coming down an estrous trail I laid down and he stopped about half way down for a 20 yard shot and I buried a T3 through both lungs. He ran about 60 yards and piled up.
> 
> I was scheduled to take the entire upcoming week off but this bruiser came by walking an estrous trail I laid down walking in. This season has been interesting for sure. I was lazy this summer and didn’t do any prep or preseason scouting really. No cameras. Nothing.
> Going into the year I didn’t know what to expect because I didn’t know what our properties held but the last few days I’ve seen shooters at both places so that’s encouraging for the other guys on the lease. Going in blind was kind of fun and exciting. Setting there not knowing what might walk by always kept me on the edge of my seat.
> ...


What a stud congrats


Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice buck JW!


----------



## JasonisSalty933 (Sep 11, 2019)

I have been wanting to hunt Kansas for a while hoping to get out there in a couple years


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

Great buck, love the mass!


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

The cousin sat my stand tonight and and had a mature buck across the creek at 80 yards trailing some does. Other than that a slow day.


Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Saw a nice buck thats broken on one side, but has five typical points and a nice droptine...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Great buck jwilson, I like those heavy beams!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Txag02 said:


> Saw a nice buck thats broken on one side, but has five typical points and a nice droptine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be a fighter, looks like he busted up his ear too


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Not a single deer sighting tonight for me or my buddy 80 miles away


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

Anybody gonna tough it out tomorrow morning? Gonna be windy then the bottom is gonna drop out Tuesday morning...


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

ncsurveyor said:


> Anybody gonna tough it out tomorrow morning? Gonna be windy then the bottom is gonna drop out Tuesday morning...


I’m going. I bought gear Friday night specifically for Monday and I’m going to use it lol. I’m really just going to observe the rut and see what I can see. Maybe shoot a doe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

ncsurveyor said:


> Anybody gonna tough it out tomorrow morning? Gonna be windy then the bottom is gonna drop out Tuesday morning...


Gonna try to run up to our place tuesday morning and hunt til 10am then drive back to be at work by noon..... 

My brother inlaw was hunting our place today and said bucks are running around like crazy!! He didnt see any shooters though 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

My son missed a brute tonight. Forgot his rangefinder but I think the fever got to him. He only had two broadhead tipped arrows in his quiver and missed twice. The deer was with a hot doe and never spooked. He was excited and bummed at the same time. So its definitely on.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Boys it’s windy as heck this morning. I’m heading out now. Don’t know how long I’ll stick it out tho. I wish I had a nice box blind to climb in lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

JWilson90 said:


> Boys it’s windy as heck this morning. I’m heading out now. Don’t know how long I’ll stick it out tho. I wish I had a nice box blind to climb in lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck braving the weather lol.. great buck you shot!!

Looks like the temps are creeping into the 60s when I start my hunt this weekend...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Was supposed to be off today and tomorrow. Decided to come into work today. None of my stands would protect me enough with this wind.

Gonna try tomorrow and Wednesday, although Wednesday is looking windy now too.....

Yesterday morning saw 4 bucks. 2 were dinks walking together past my stand. Another was maybe a 2 year old. Fourth one I couldn't tell he was off in the distance chasing a doe. Saw nothing last night.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice buck JWilson.

:cocktail:


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

Lasted exactly 1 hr this AM lol. Having flashbacks from last year.


----------



## swkslampe (Oct 18, 2007)

Got up looked outside said I’d wait till 730 & go. Then said I’d do a 9-2 sit. Here I am still on the couch! Even set up a blind on south side of some timber for protection Saturday and I have an IWOM, just a big sissy I guess I’ll get out there at some point, maybe after breakfast..


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Catching up on all the action Congrats to Mrs. KSQ2, Thor and JW. Beautiful big bucks. Congrats. Buddy was out Saturday morning on us and had an average 8 and a 5 chasing a hot doe around and around his stand for quite a while. She finally stopped and the 8 mounted her and then the 5 mounted the 8 at the same time. He had a bow in hand hoping they attracted a bigger buck, but it didn't happen. So no pics, but the mental picture is there. What an experience. I saw a couple of big boys from the house right at dark, one by himself heading for a doe bedding area and the other trailing a doe. Definitely some chasing is going on now. Some new bucks have been coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

My brother and i started our week hunt yesterday evening. I got in the treestand this morning, and it was the first time in my life that I wasn’t sure i could last till sunrise. Surprisingly, although it helps if you dont have a truck to go to (dad tags along with us and does drop off and pick up duties), we hung in until right at 11:15. It was miserable, but we were seeing bucks checking all around for does, so it helps. 

Im hoping the wind lays at least a little pretty soon.... im not sure how much more of that i can take. Weatherman says some gusts may reach 50mph...

I saw 5 or 6 does this morning and four bucks..... mostly dinks, but all bumping does. Didnt see any locked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

At my sister-in-laws surgery down in Tulsa. Just about got blown all the way down to Dallas this morning with that wind! If you’re in the tree, you’re braver, or something else, than me!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Anyone in a tree today is just plain CRAZY!! No thank you!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

It B chilly out...….:lol:


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

KSQ2 said:


> At my sister-in-laws surgery down in Tulsa. Just about got blown all the way down to Dallas this morning with that wind! If you’re in the tree, you’re braver, or something else, than me!


It’s probably “something else”, lol. At least “brave” is not what i was feeling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n.d. woods jr (Mar 23, 2015)

hunterhewi said:


> Anyone in a tree today is just plain CRAZY!! No thank you!


I'll Second that, I just ain't that mad at them. I had to pump gas for 5 minutes at 5am, about the most miserable 5 minutes of my life.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

I noticed the MLB boys erected tower blinds next to me yesterday. Must have some skinny jeans sitka wearing pansies otw to hunt!!!!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

The cold isnt the issue for me, 30+ mph winds 20ft up??? I will pass! No way id take a shot in these winds


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

I know of 3 big deer across the state that have hit the ground today. This front must have them on their feet. Good luck to anyone that’s bearing the weather 


Team 1 “1800 or Bust”
Hoyt RX-3, BE Rampage 350
Rage Broadheads


----------



## rlp (Aug 23, 2011)

I’m sitting in a 2 man ladder, it’s breezy to say the least. Heater Body Suit doing its job! Saw 3 dink’s and 6 does this morning


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I’ll be out early tomorrow, taking the morning off. I’ll be packing in the IWOM for sure!


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Good luck tomorrow boys! I went on a long ride tonight and didn’t see much til right at dark. Tomorrow morning should be awesome. I’d love to be out there experiencing with y’all but I think I’ll stay in my warm bed lol

What’s some popular mounts you guys have seen lately. I’m currently trying to find the right pose for my 2019 buck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

JWilson90 said:


> Good luck tomorrow boys! I went on a long ride tonight and didn’t see much til right at dark. Tomorrow morning should be awesome. I’d love to be out there experiencing with y’all but I think I’ll stay in my warm bed lol
> 
> What’s some popular mounts you guys have seen lately. I’m currently trying to find the right pose for my 2019 buck
> 
> ...


I done my last 3 in upright and semi up right. But im doing this years in full sneak right turn and I wish I would have done that with my 190 from 2 years ago 

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

JWilson90 said:


> Good luck tomorrow boys! I went on a long ride tonight and didn’t see much til right at dark. Tomorrow morning should be awesome. I’d love to be out there experiencing with y’all but I think I’ll stay in my warm bed lol
> 
> What’s some popular mounts you guys have seen lately. I’m currently trying to find the right pose for my 2019 buck
> 
> ...


I like semi upright or a wall pedestal 


Team 1 “1800 or Bust”
Hoyt RX-3, BE Rampage 350
Rage Broadheads


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thor3209 said:


> I done my last 3 in upright and semi up right. But im doing this years in full sneak right turn and I wish I would have done that with my 190 from 2 years ago
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


The full sneak is unique. If that’s how the buck was when I killed him I’d consider it but I don’t think I can’t put him like that. The one I have now is upright right. I think I’m gonna do semi upright left with this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

JWilson90 said:


> The full sneak is unique. If that’s how the buck was when I killed him I’d consider it but I don’t think I can’t put him like that. The one I have now is upright right. I think I’m gonna do semi upright left with this one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like a semi sneak pose myself...it gives the best of both worlds.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

I had a 2 x 6 come by me this morning, one side was broke at the G2, then a small 10 and a 4pt came by, a couple does tonight.


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

Last two mornings my wife has seen bucks acting reeeaaaal dumb on her way to town. Big one this morning headed into our property. Good luck y'all!

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## kseliteshootr (Jul 26, 2019)

Txag02 said:


> It’s probably “something else”, lol. At least “brave” is not what i was feeling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


are you not doing your live thread this year? i always enjoyed those man!


----------



## Txag02 (Oct 9, 2014)

kseliteshootr said:


> are you not doing your live thread this year? i always enjoyed those man!


Thanks! 

No, I haven’t done it in a year or so. It was a lot of fun, but became a pretty real burden at times trying to post every detail. Im kinda all or nothing usually. On top of that, its been too dang cold lately to type!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Sat from 9:45-1:45 today. Had a big doe come by at 40 yards around 10:30. Then a 120ish 8 point came down the trail at 1:20. I was ground hunting and im sure he seen me. Stared right at me from 40 yards for 5-6 minutes then went back the way he came from


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

hunterhewi said:


> First ever with the bow.
> 
> View attachment 6979387
> View attachment 6979389


Possum on the half shell right der boys....LOL


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Took today off. It was 6 degrees this morning. 

All told today I saw 4 bucks , 2 2.5 year old 8 pointers were the biggest. 

I saw a total of 10 does.....9 of which were yearlings. That tells me that the older momma does are in lock down with bucks as the yearlings have been told to get lost . 

So I don’t see that as a good thing and a very bright full moon. 

Off again tomorrow and then gonna take 2/3 days off the middle of next week.


----------



## rlp (Aug 23, 2011)

Saw a couple of dinks this morning and moved to different spot. Saw a couple more dink’s and a stud 10 following a doe at about 100 yds. Maybe he’ll come back around tomorrow


----------



## olemossyhorns (Oct 5, 2010)

hunterhewi said:


> Anyone in a tree today is just plain CRAZY!! No thank you!


My HBS was no match for the wind yesterday. I froze ha ha. You can definitely call me crazy, I was thinking the same thing. Saw a good chase around 10 but it was two younger bucks running 3 does ragged.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Any fellow kansans around Hutchinson, the walmart there has the realtree 2 man stands on clearance from $125 down to $50. Just picked up 6 of them myself, they still had a good 25 or so that i seen. Figured id pass on the deal


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

hunterhewi said:


> Any fellow kansans around Hutchinson, the walmart there has the realtree 2 man stands on clearance from $125 down to $50. Just picked up 6 of them myself, they still had a good 25 or so that i seen. Figured id pass on the deal


I saw this on the Kansas hunting and fishing Facebook page. That’s a fantastic deal. I wonder if my local walmart would honor it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Went out yesterday morning, it was pretty brisk - 13 degrees and and windchill of 1; but my IWOM kept me toasty. I wish the moon hadn't been full, but still had a decent morning. Saw one buck eating without a care in the world and another was cruising through, not even looking at the beans. This weekend should be really good!


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Ran up to our property for a quick hunt this morning and had a 140-145" 8pt at 35yds but couldnt get a shot, then he pushed the doe over the hill.... neighbor shot a really nice 9pt I had pics of, it ran over onto our property, the hit was low & back but we found him, probably 155ish had 13" g2's









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice buck, congrats to the shooter.

Had one come by yesterday morning that might look a little like him in another year or two, if he makes it.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Sat out yesterday. 

Had a tall 9 point go by with a doe as her two yearlings stood off in the distance at 8. Same 9 point came back by around 11 by himself.

Saw nothing last night from 2-Dark.

Gonna hunt some this weekend and take a couple days off next week sometime.


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

Just seeing a few small bucks following along behind does. No big boys showing themselves. Is it over? Or not started yet? It’s Nov 14 bucks should be on their feet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

ncsurveyor said:


> Just seeing a few small bucks following along behind does. No big boys showing themselves. Is it over? Or not started yet? It’s Nov 14 bucks should be on their feet!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m not sure what to think. This year has had the least activity of any rut I’ve experienced.

Historically my most active days are Nov 14-18. I’ve been in the stand all day and saw one 1.5 year old buck this AM and not one doe. Hopefully some magic happens in the last hour.

I’m wondering if they are in lock down.


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

^^same here, not much activity seen especially from mature bucks


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I hunt SEK, every year it doesn’t really get rolling with mature bucks until thanksgiving week. Not saying one can’t be shot, my wife shot a BIG buck a week ago tonight, but most of the action in daylight takes place the last two weeks of November.


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Got it done on Nov 13th at 3:30. Was the 6th buck I saw that sit. He came in to 5 yards while I was only 6 feet up in the tree.


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

kybeau said:


> Got it done on Nov 13th at 3:30. Was the 6th buck I saw that sit. He came in to 5 yards while I was only 6 feet up in the tree.
> 
> View attachment 6984733


Congrats man thats a freaking stud!

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Great buck, congrats!!


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Great deer! That thing is a wide load


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow what a buck!!


----------



## scrub1 (Feb 4, 2008)

hntnksn said:


> I noticed the MLB boys erected tower blinds next to me yesterday. Must have some skinny jeans sitka wearing pansies otw to hunt!!!!


I have seen there trucks all over great bend.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

scrub1 said:


> I have seen there trucks all over great bend.


Wonder where they hunt? I grew up 15 miles south of great bend, and still hunt there. Never seen their trucks though


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome buck, kybeau.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

hunterhewi said:


> Wonder where they hunt? I grew up 15 miles south of great bend, and still hunt there. Never seen their trucks though


Right across the fence from my place.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Two friends of mine killed giants yesterday!!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoski (Oct 20, 2008)

Great buck Kybeau!! Congrats!!


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

stevewes2004 said:


> Two friends of mine killed giants yesterday!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say so...congrats to the lucky hunters!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

kybeau said:


> Got it done on Nov 13th at 3:30. Was the 6th buck I saw that sit. He came in to 5 yards while I was only 6 feet up in the tree.
> 
> View attachment 6984733


Awesome buck bud, congrats!


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Great deer Kybeau! Also congrats to your friends steve!

Is it just me or does it seem like some absolute studs are going down this year. Maybe I’m just noticing it more because I’ve been more active in this thread and joined the Kansas Hunting and Fishing page on Facebook but to me it seems like there’s studs falling daily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

JWilson90 said:


> Great deer Kybeau! Also congrats to your friends steve!
> 
> Is it just me or does it seem like some absolute studs are going down this year. Maybe I’m just noticing it more because I’ve been more active in this thread and joined the Kansas Hunting and Fishing page on Facebook but to me it seems like there’s studs falling daily.
> 
> ...


Its not just Kansas the bucks everywhere are getting bigger IMO I think more hunters are passing younger bucks than years ago. In Ohio this year the # of large bucks being killed seems very high as well.


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

kybeau said:


> Got it done on Nov 13th at 3:30. Was the 6th buck I saw that sit. He came in to 5 yards while I was only 6 feet up in the tree.
> 
> View attachment 6984733


Stud right there! We are headed out to KS tomorrow and will arrive early Sunday am. I'm pumped! Seeing these monsters has gotten me excited. Very nice buck, congrats!


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

conservewild said:


> Its not just Kansas the bucks everywhere are getting bigger IMO I think more hunters are passing younger bucks than years ago. In Ohio this year the # of large bucks being killed seems very high as well.


Maybe that’s the case. Maybe it’s just a good year across the nation. But I’m definitely seeing a trend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

The big deer are not going down from the result of my arrow, that is for dang sure.......


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

kybeau a BIG WIDE CONGRATS. And Stevewes2004 those slobs are tremendous. Congrats to those hunters. Everyone will want to come to KS if pics like those three keep getting posted.


----------



## olemossyhorns (Oct 5, 2010)

Killed morning of 11-15-19 on public 22.5” inside spread


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

olemossyhorns said:


> Killed morning of 11-15-19 on public 22.5” inside spread
> 
> View attachment 6985633
> 
> ...


Now that's getting it done!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS on a fine public land buck!!!!


----------



## Robertoski (Oct 20, 2008)

Great buck Olemossyhorns!!!


----------



## Charlie S. (Jan 8, 2019)

How about you all trap a few of these buck and ship them to West Virginia for my wife and I. Unreal the size on them.


----------



## 6x5BC (Nov 20, 2014)

Olemossyhorns, great buck ! Wow !! Congrats !!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

Saw 6 different bucks this morning, all searching, no shooters. Saw 5 does, by themselves. Don’t know where the big boys are..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coyotehawk (Oct 22, 2013)

I checked cameras yesterday and activity on my place has slowed WAY down.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Had one 2.5 year old 8 point go by tonight at 5. 

Had to get down twice to shoo away cattle from my stand


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Had a forky and 3 does come by right at dark. Slow night for sure, buddy was hunting a mile away had 14 does come out single file, and 2 bucks he said looked decent but was too dark to tell


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

I check cameras today and activity lately has been pretty wild I've got my cousin coming to hunt tomorrow and it should be a pretty good setup lot of activity

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Had a great morning hunt, passed a good one that will be better next year. Deer moved real late, I kept trying to leave only to have another young buck come busting through. This evenings hunt on the other hand was very slow, the deer moved, they just moved really late.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Wild day today. Pops shot him at 3pm on an all day sit.










I had this buck bed down at 35. If it weren’t for a couple limbs I would’ve gotten a shot... saw him 3 more times. Mature 135-140 8pt













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

Congrats to your pops! That 8 is a stud, looks like he'd be over 140.


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

Olemossyhorns nice wide one! I've been hunting a ten pt that's probably 20"+ wide. Hopefully I can make it to my stand my frigging feet have been sore and swollen.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Shot him at 40yds this morning, ran 60!





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome, Steve!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Man you guys are layin some big ones down. Wish i could just lay eyes on one


----------



## Madkaw284 (May 22, 2017)

stevewes2004 said:


> Shot him at 40yds this morning, ran 60!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! Here’s mine, taken on the 4th










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

hunterhewi said:


> Man you guys are layin some big ones down. Wish i could just lay eyes on one


I’m in the same boat. I’ve seen one borderline mature buck all year. I’ve gotten lots of pics of of 3 deer I would shoot for sure. But haven’t seen one no doubter in person all year. 

The area I hunt is prime. But it get so badly mismanaged it’s a shame. It has been on the decline the 4 years. It’s sad.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> I’m in the same boat. I’ve seen one borderline mature buck all year. I’ve gotten lots of pics of of 3 deer I would shoot for sure. But haven’t seen one no doubter in person all year.
> 
> The area I hunt is prime. But it get so badly mismanaged it’s a shame. It has been on the decline the 4 years. It’s sad.


Same here. Pretty prime ground that usually produces several shooters. Been at it pretty hard the last couple weeks. Not really any big guys on camera. Biggest buck ive seen while hunting is 135ish maybe pushing 140. hoping that changes. Got a spot that supposedly has 2-3 big boys in it. Didnt see them last weekend. Im hunting it all next weekend so maybe ill get lucky


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

stevewes2004 said:


> Shot him at 40yds this morning, ran 60!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You and your dad got a couple good deer Steve! Congratulations again man.

Some killer ground out there, huh?


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

NYyotekiller said:


> You and your dad got a couple good deer Steve! Congratulations again man.
> 
> Some killer ground out there, huh?


For sure man... thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Had an interesting encounter two nights ago, I heard all kinds of thrashing in the brush and water a lot of the afternoon and evening. It finally occurred to me that two bucks might be locked up. So just before last light my curiosity got the best of me and I headed over to the pond in the brush about 180 yards away. This is what I found, I couldn't find a wound, but I didn't want to get too close and risk blowing him out in case a nearby hunter had shot him. I made a lot of phone calls and found no one who had shot a buck like I described. One hunter had several picture of him though. Perhaps he got gored in a fight recently. After talking to a retired game officer, I left him for nature to take its course. Hopefully he makes it, he was breathing real rough though.









In the picture, which is from the video I took, the buck is standing in belly deep water. He drank a lot of water in the 20 minutes I was watching him. I got within 10 yards and he had no strength or desire to take off. He looked healthy as can be otherwise and had a huge neck and body.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

KSQ2, just curious why you didn't shoot the deer. If you already tagged a buck that makes sense, but unless he was somewhere you didn't have permission I am a bit perplexed.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

SilentElk said:


> KSQ2, just curious why you didn't shoot the deer. If you already tagged a buck that makes sense, but unless he was somewhere you didn't have permission I am a bit perplexed.


Only get one tag in KS and I wasn't going to use it on him; also, it was after shooting light by the time I found him.


----------



## rhs341 (Mar 19, 2014)

Not an expert by any means but from what I have read and seen sounds like ehd to me? I think I would go back and check and see if he is laying dead in the water....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

rhs341 said:


> Not an expert by any means but from what I have read and seen sounds like ehd to me? I think I would go back and check and see if he is laying dead in the water....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kind of late in the year for EHD especially since Kansas has had a couple of snows and several days with below freezing temperatures.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

snoman4 said:


> Kind of late in the year for EHD especially since Kansas has had a couple of snows and several days with below freezing temperatures.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I would think all the rain we received this summer woulda kept enough fresh water flowing to combat EHD as well.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Maybe he has been so busy chasing doe's that he hadn't taken a bath in a few days, just needed to freshen up a little for the ladies?:bathbaby:


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

I’m guessing the old boy was just in a fight with another buck and was exhausted. 

Keep us updated on what you find when you go back to check on him.


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

Chased two does past me this morning on public! One of my best bucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

^^^^Great buck ncsurveyor! Congratulations!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome buck, NC!!

:cocktail:


----------



## BOWYOTA (Sep 3, 2012)

That’s a good one for sure, what county were you in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

ncsurveyor said:


> Chased two does past me this morning on public! One of my best bucks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great buck! Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Sat this morning at one spot and saw 3 little bucks. Packed up and drove a few miles to a creek to see if anything was moving midday . Sat there until 1. Saw nothing. 

Went home for lunch and was sitting at my 3rd spot by 2:45. While walking in I kicked up a buck and doe. The buck was running circles around the doe preventing her from running off. He took off chasing her 100 mph. 

Had a 2 year old go by at 3:30. Then had 2 does with 2 yearlings come under my stand right before 5. Shortly after I had a broken up buck come by. 

Put up with the terrible wind all day . 

Gonna be out again tomorrow


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Cold north wind today...may have been 40's but.....


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

Had a buddy get to his stand for an afternoon sit, rattle, and a good buck came storming in. Less than 5 minutes in the stand he said haha. He's a 9, probably in the 150s, good buck.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOWYOTA (Sep 3, 2012)

ncsurveyor said:


> Chased two does past me this morning on public! One of my best bucks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great buck for sure. Congratulations! What county or unit was it in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

My uncle came up from Florida to hunt my farm in Kansas and got it done this morning. 170+ stud of a deer gave him a 20 yard shot. So thrilled for him.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome!^


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice buck!!

Sat til 11 this morning in the snow. Saw the same broken up buck go by at first light and then 3 does at 8.

Was planning an all day sit at this spot but action was slow so left at 11 and was in stand at another spot next to a bedding area on the adjoining property by 12:45. 

I should have stayed home, haha. I think getting older really has me hating the cold. Was sitting in stand all day wishing it was as in the 50’s.

And I really can’t stand the wind anymore.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome buck kybeau, he’s a Kansas fan now I bet!


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

I’ve been in KC the last couple days for my 2 year old. Got home about 3:30 and I dropped the family off, changed and was on stand by 4:20 so. About 5:20 the LO’s daughter came down the driveway. I’m hunting not 75 yards off the driveway in this cove where the creek makes a 90 degree turn. It’s a pretty great spot if you can past waiving at everyone when they are coming in and out.

Anyways, she gets to the creek and I see white about 150 yards. I get my binocs up and I see a doe and then I see a rack. It’s nice and framy. 

But I couldn’t really tell what he was. They ran in the opposite direction. I don’t know if they were coming my way or not. I didn’t see them there until they took off. It’s pretty thick where they were. I’m assuming by what I know of the farm and the travel routes that they were headed north towards me. Where they were when they jumped, if they would’ve kept that same path, they would’ve come by at 20-25 yards. 

When they ran they made a huge loop and ended up still coming north. This was several minutes later. But this time they passed at 200 yards. I’m 90% sure that it was the buck I’ve been after all year. I’ve got loads of pics of him. Mostly at night with the exception of 3 times. Once when I was at church, once when the wind would’ve been wrong for where he was at and once where I picked the wrong stand. I can’t say for sure it was him cause it was getting dark. The frame and tines looked almost the same. But I couldn’t see the matching flyers he’s got coming off his G2’s. I grunted and he stopped but he wasn’t leaving his doe. 

Even if it wasn’t him he was a definite shooter. I’m just happy to see the first mature buck while sitting of the year. Next couple days should be pretty good.


----------



## zakseppala (Jan 5, 2007)

Shot this buck In central ks on Nov. 14th


----------



## zakseppala (Jan 5, 2007)

My brother shot this on the 15th


----------



## zakseppala (Jan 5, 2007)

My dad shot this on the 16th


----------



## zakseppala (Jan 5, 2007)

My brother inlaw shot this on the 13th


----------



## zakseppala (Jan 5, 2007)

My other brother shot this on the 13th


----------



## zakseppala (Jan 5, 2007)

All shot on land we either lease or own. Good week in Kansas.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

zakseppala said:


> All shot on land we either lease or own. Good week in Kansas.


Looks like you had a great week. Hope you left a few to finish breeding. After a week of warm weather and mainly small bucks chasing does, with the cold front pushing through yesterday some bigger boys came back out of the lock down phase last night and this morning and are cruising again. I saw seven bucks last night with two shooters and a shooter at first legal light this morning and a much bigger never seen before 10 at 8 am, both on the prowl. The warmer weather looks like it’s coming back though so it may dampen the daylight activity again.


----------



## pwen68 (Jun 29, 2016)

Anyone hunting Kansas hunt an area that once held both Muleys and Whitetail, but now you don't see any Muleys? We hunt northern Graham county and the spot would hold both for years. but literally havent seen a single mule deer down there in about 5 years. Very weird and we dont know why. Was wondering if anyone else had experienced the same.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

pwen68 said:


> Anyone hunting Kansas hunt an area that once held both Muleys and Whitetail, but now you don't see any Muleys? We hunt northern Graham county and the spot would hold both for years. but literally havent seen a single mule deer down there in about 5 years. Very weird and we dont know why. Was wondering if anyone else had experienced the same.


Easy. They’ve all been shot. And it sure ain’t the NR hunters with the 5 tags a unit given out to them. I’ve seen a huge decline in the last 3yrs and for the first time ever will not be applying for a mule deer stamp for 2020. Kansas needs to start limiting resident mule deer tags


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

pwen68 said:


> Anyone hunting Kansas hunt an area that once held both Muleys and Whitetail, but now you don't see any Muleys? We hunt northern Graham county and the spot would hold both for years. but literally havent seen a single mule deer down there in about 5 years. Very weird and we dont know why. Was wondering if anyone else had experienced the same.


My place once held both. The Whitetail are much more aggressive and run the muleys out. Atleast that's what KDWPT biologists told us.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

rmscustom said:


> Easy. They’ve all been shot. And it sure ain’t the NR hunters with the 5 tags a unit given out to them. I’ve seen a huge decline in the last 3yrs and for the first time ever will not be applying for a mule deer stamp for 2020. Kansas needs to start limiting resident mule deer tags
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have 2 seasons that allow a WT or Muley without having to draw a muley tag


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

hntnkns is pretty spot on. Whitetails tend to be more aggressive. Another interesting fact couple with that knowledge is that whitetails out breed muleys. Not saying that one or the other have lower fawn success rates in Their own populationd but whitetails can breed a muley doe that results on a hybrid. I believe the hydrids are sterile (not 100% on the sterile fact) but the twist is mule deer buck cannot breed a whitetail doe that results in conception. The result of this is the whitetails ultimately can breed and result in pure whitetail offspring, whereas mule deer dont always produce mule deer offspring. Basically the Whitetail out-compete them.


----------



## swkslampe (Oct 18, 2007)

Muleys are rare in all my areas and declining the past decade. Not sure if loss of habitat, over harvest, cwd, ehd, predation, drought, outcompeted by whiteys. Probably a combination. Not near as many whitetail here as a decade ago either both species got hit pretty hard.


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

I'd say over harvest and poaching. All kdwpt saw was $ signs on tag sales.


----------



## bdmatson (Oct 30, 2012)

Well, I talked myself out of sitting last Friday morning because I sat for about 11 hours on Thursday in the cold, blowing north wind. Wouldn’t you know it, a tall-tined, 150’s-160’s ten point came through at 7:30am within fifty yards of that stand. When he came back through around 8:00 that evening, his entire left side was broke off about three inches past the brow time. I don’t know who he got in a fight with but it must have been a battle royale. Hopefully he makes it through the rest of the seasons for next year.

It’s aggravating when you talk yourself out of sifting and then find out you missed an opportunity. Oh well.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Bittersweet life of a trail cam addict...I speak from experience


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

bdmatson said:


> Well, I talked myself out of sitting last Friday morning because I sat for about 11 hours on Thursday in the cold, blowing north wind. Wouldn’t you know it, a tall-tined, 150’s-160’s ten point came through at 7:30am within fifty yards of that stand. When he came back through around 8:00 that evening, his entire left side was broke off about three inches past the brow time. I don’t know who he got in a fight with but it must have been a battle royale. Hopefully he makes it through the rest of the seasons for next year.
> 
> It’s aggravating when you talk yourself out of sifting and then find out you missed an opportunity. Oh well.


I feel your pain I did the same thing 3-4 years ago with a very nice 12..

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

I feel your pain as well. I’ve been picking the wrong spot or not sitting on the right days all year according to my cell cameras 


Team 1 “1800 or Bust”
Hoyt RX-3, BE Rampage 350
Rage Broadheads


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

I rattled this guy in Saturday morning about 9:15 he came in all bristled up swaggering from side to side looking for a fight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Maybe that's been my problem too.............................

Anyway, my son is home from college and has been texting me updates here at work. He sat this morning and drew back on one but couldn't get a shot. He is currently sitting out right now.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

That’s a beauty ksrutjunkie! Congratulations!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Great buck rutjunkie, congrats! Lots of mass


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Beautiful buck rutjunkie. Great mass. Congrats.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Super buck rutjunkie! I'm jealous


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

nice one rutjunkie, nice bow too...

A couple weeks ago I had a heavy 6x2 come by, one side broke off at G2.
did not see anything Sunday, but had 5 small bucks come by yesterday(Monday) morning...


----------



## PGA Pro (Nov 27, 2019)

Great buck rutjunkie


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats to all with their 2019 kills.
Im just now starting to hunt. Have seen some really good bucks.
Recently found a new Kansas product for tree stand hunters.
Looks like it would work very well

https://breezyhillarchery.com


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

zmax hunter said:


> Congrats to all with their 2019 kills.
> Im just now starting to hunt. Have seen some really good bucks.
> Recently found a new Kansas product for tree stand hunters.
> Looks like it would work very well
> ...


That’s awesome! 

Pretty sure I seen that guy on the left while we were up there in September. He stopped by the inn and snapped a photo. 


Team 1 “1800 or Bust”
Hoyt RX-3, BE Rampage 350
Rage Broadheads


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes sir, i had no idea they had a product.. he never mentioned it that day. My daughter is the one who told me about it.. lol


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Ksrutjunkie said:


> I rattled this guy in Saturday morning about 9:15 he came in all bristled up swaggering from side to side looking for a fight!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

rmscustom said:


> Easy. They’ve all been shot. And it sure ain’t the NR hunters with the 5 tags a unit given out to them. I’ve seen a huge decline in the last 3yrs and for the first time ever will not be applying for a mule deer stamp for 2020. Kansas needs to start limiting resident mule deer tags
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are absolutely right! Being in a county that was once prominently mule deer we see the resident hunters come up and beat the mule deer up with OTC muzzleloader tags. Kansas use to be a primitive, draw only for those tags. Now it’s essentially rifle season which does nothing good for the deer. 

You also think about how the state of Kansas markets their deer hunts: “Kansas big whitetail state”. That does zero for the mule deer that really only thrive in a few counties. The landscape alone out in the West puts the mule deer at a disadvantage compared to east where there’s a ton more cover. There needs to be a better voice for mule deer regulations in the state. I’ve actually emailed the state a few times and have gotten fair responses but my small voice probably does no good in Topeka.


----------



## zakseppala (Jan 5, 2007)

Congrats rut junkie giant


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

Shot this nice Muley this past week on a spot and stock. Watched him and a doe bed down in a pasture cut and crawled within 20 yards.


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

Great looking mulie. Congrats!


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

My dad beat the buzzer with this one tonight









Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Gotta get me one of them mulies great buck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Gongrats to your dad also great whitetail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey rutjunkie, any idea on what your deer scores? Just curious.

Stud of a mulie posted above. Love to do that someday.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Wear your Orange!!!!


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Was driving around Kanopolis today and man, was it getting hammered. Trucks in just about every parking lot and very few had in state tags. It got hammered during the doe rifle season also.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Dafis said:


> Was driving around Kanopolis today and man, was it getting hammered. Trucks in just about every parking lot and very few had in state tags. It got hammered during the doe rifle season also.


Good deal!!!!

They need to open the floodgates on NR tags and destroy what is left!!!!!


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

hntnksn said:


> Good deal!!!!
> 
> They need to open the floodgates on NR tags and destroy what is left!!!!!


Yep, they sold all the nr tags for this year in that unit. I did not know this until a guy from Florida told me, he puts in for an adjacent unit as his second choice so he could hunt unit 4 also.
So it seems there can be more hunters in a certain unit then what is allotted...


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Dafis said:


> hntnksn said:
> 
> 
> > Good deal!!!!
> ...


As an out-of-state Hunter in Kansas I can tell you almost every unit sells out in the draw and the leftover tags are usually sold within an hour to non-residents. Been this way for years. 

Personally I kind of like the idea of being able to choose an alternate unit. Mostly because some people might have property that spans two different units


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

hntnksn said:


> Good deal!!!!
> 
> They need to open the floodgates on NR tags and destroy what is left!!!!!


Probably help your guiding business for a few years. Cash out on what’s left right? Haha

NRs aren’t the problem. Eliminate guided hunts today and see where you deer herd is in 5yrs. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elpololoco1708 (Oct 9, 2016)

great thread


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't think it has to do with NR tags at all ! I was out in 2018 and hunted for 10 days and out of those 10 days I saw average bucks everyday and I even saw some dandy's but to far away ! Had I just wanted to kill a deer I could have any day I was out, but I came to Kansas for a reason and that was to shoot a 160" or better buck and I didn't deviate from that as I came home empty handed and a couple thousand dollars less in my pocket but I had a good time and plan on heading back to Kansas this fall if I get drawn ! I do have a point because I didn't get drawn this year ! So keep them growing Kansas because "I'll be back"


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

redlab said:


> I don't think it has to do with NR tags at all ! I was out in 2018 and hunted for 10 days and out of those 10 days I saw average bucks everyday and I even saw some dandy's but to far away ! Had I just wanted to kill a deer I could have any day I was out, but I came to Kansas for a reason and that was to shoot a 160" or better buck and I didn't deviate from that as I came home empty handed and a couple thousand dollars less in my pocket but I had a good time and plan on heading back to Kansas this fall if I get drawn ! I do have a point because I didn't get drawn this year ! So keep them growing Kansas because "I'll be back"


I've hunted Kansas for 29 years and have yet to shoot a 160" buck, you might be coming and eating tag soup for a long time! Of course, you might be on better ground than me. Most places don't grow 160" bucks. The Mrs shot an 8 year old buck this who had his best rack yet, he'll be lucky to go 150". There are a number of mature bucks I'm after this year, only one would come close to 160.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

I hear ya KSQ2! In the last 7 years I think I have seen maybe 3 that would go 150-160", and I shot one of those 3 years ago. 

I think I need some better spots


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

I earleir mentioned the does got hammered in the special doe season around Kanopolis, not from NR's but from Kansas hunters as far away as KC. Guys from KC at one field that were loading up 3 does said they usually go to Perry or Tuttle but since they were still flooded came to Kanopolis. Across the road from them guys were loading up 2 does, they basicaly said the same thing

and not dissing you NR's, but on public ground that archery doe tag has really hurt the deer population. If I paid as much as you do, the wife may want me to bring something back to eat.

I have hunted numerous states and some of the guys I hunt with have done that.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Dafis said:


> I earleir mentioned the does got hammered in the special doe season around Kanopolis, not from NR's but from Kansas hunters as far away as KC. Guys from KC at one field that were loading up 3 does said they usually go to Perry or Tuttle but since they were still flooded came to Kanopolis. Across the road from them guys were loading up 2 does, they basicaly said the same thing
> 
> and not dissing you NR's, but on public ground that archery doe tag has really hurt the deer population. If I paid as much as you do, the wife may want me to bring something back to eat.
> 
> I have hunted numerous states and some of the guys I hunt with have done that.


I can’t imagine shooting a doe out of state. It’s just a hassle. Either you’re cutting it up yourself with the means to keep it or paying someone to do it. Maybe I’m blessed to be from a state I can literally pretty much go out whenever I want and put a deer in the freezer? As far as I’m concerned the state of Kansas can keep that NR statewide antlerless tag they give me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Had my first lovely rifle season experience of the year; public opened up next to a farm we hunt. Met a guy coming out with his 13 year old daughter. She shot at a young 8 last night and a 6 tonight. Shot once last night and 3 times tonight. He’s letting her shoot out to 260 yards. He says no blood in either deer, but who knows for sure? He said the 8 acted funny last night after the shot. We have daughters that rifle hunt, but we limit the range of the youngest to 50 yards and the oldest to 120 yards. I don’t even shoot a rifle over 150 yards hunting during the bonus season. I wanted so bad to ask him if he’s going to begin to limit her shooting range, but I didn’t; if I see him again and she’s missed again, I’ll open that conversation. Frustrating!


----------



## joeking (Jan 7, 2010)

KSQ2 said:


> Had my first lovely rifle season experience of the year; public opened up next to a farm we hunt. Met a guy coming out with his 13 year old daughter. She shot at a young 8 last night and a 6 tonight. Shot once last night and 3 times tonight. He’s letting her shoot out to 260 yards. He says no blood in either deer, but who knows for sure? He said the 8 acted funny last night after the shot. We have daughters that rifle hunt, but we limit the range of the youngest to 50 yards and the oldest to 120 yards. I don’t even shoot a rifle over 150 yards hunting during the bonus season. I wanted so bad to ask him if he’s going to begin to limit her shooting range, but I didn’t; if I see him again and she’s missed again, I’ll open that conversation. Frustrating!


Sounds like someone needs more time at the range. We take 300 plus yard shots on a regular basis out here, Wyoming. Not much choice on that, the answer for me is get good at longer shots.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

KSQ2 said:


> I've hunted Kansas for 29 years and have yet to shoot a 160" buck, you might be coming and eating tag soup for a long time! Of course, you might be on better ground than me. Most places don't grow 160" bucks. The Mrs shot an 8 year old buck this who had his best rack yet, he'll be lucky to go 150". There are a number of mature bucks I'm after this year, only one would come close to 160.

























They exist James, but no, not behind every tree.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Not behind every tree and not on every 5 square miles either. Actually, that could probably be expanded even more than that.
That said, I saw a couple true giants up near Beloit several years ago. And when I was able to hunt Ford and Comanche counties years ago I saw a good number of very big bucks and had a shot opportunity at the biggest buck I’ll likely ever draw on. Oh, to be 22 again and have my current shooting ability, under pressure, back then with me.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

KSQ2 said:


> Not behind every tree and not on every 5 square miles either. Actually, that could probably be expanded even more than that.


I’d agree with that. I used to run around 8 cameras on some amazing properties and between the 3 I would get plenty of 130s bucks and it seems like every year one of the properties would have a 160 but this over 1000 acres. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

JWilson90 said:


> I’d agree with that. I used to run around 8 cameras on some amazing properties and between the 3 I would get plenty of 130s bucks and it seems like every year one of the properties would have a 160 but this over 1000 acres.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you take some of the pressure and the ability to bait away and it’s amazing what can happen. The army ammunition plant by parsons produces a few really big bucks every year.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

KSQ2 said:


> If you take some of the pressure and the ability to bait away and it’s amazing what can happen. The army ammunition plant by parsons produces a few really big bucks every year.


I live relatively close to that and know some people that have property by it and the quality of deer in there is insane. Every year I forget to put in for the drawing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

JWilson90 said:


> I live relatively close to that and know some people that have property by it and the quality of deer in there is insane. Every year I forget to put in for the drawing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve been drawn before, but I’ve not been drawn a lot more often.


----------



## two4one (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice sheds


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

KSQ2 said:


> I’ve been drawn before, but I’ve not been drawn a lot more often.


How was the hunting? I had a buddy send me pictures his wife was sending him and she saw 140” bucks regularly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

JWilson90 said:


> How was the hunting? I had a buddy send me pictures his wife was sending him and she saw 140” bucks regularly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a lot of fun, they do it right. The hunting is good, but it’s not easy because of the very high number of does. Since they opened it up to more hunters and did away with the shoot a doe first rule, the balance has gotten way out of wack. In one morning, hunting between bedding and feed, I saw 64 does and fawns in one sit! I hunted it in 2013 with the doe rule was still in place and the hunting was phenomenal. I hunted it again in 2017 and it was still fun and I still saw some decent bucks (no shooters), but it had gone downhill since the first time I hunted it. I try to get drawn for the earliest hunt possible now, before the bucks really begin getting with does. Back in ‘13 I wanted to get drawn late for better weather.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

KSQ2 said:


> It was a lot of fun, they do it right. The hunting is good, but it’s not easy because of the very high number of does. Since they opened it up to more hunters and did away with the shoot a doe first rule, the balance has gotten way out of wack. In one morning, hunting between bedding and feed, I saw 64 does and fawns in one sit! I hunted it in 2013 with the doe rule was still in place and the hunting was phenomenal. I hunted it again in 2017 and it was still fun and I still saw some decent bucks (no shooters), but it had gone downhill since the first time I hunted it. I try to get drawn for the earliest hunt possible now, before the bucks really begin getting with does. Back in ‘13 I wanted to get drawn late for better weather.


That’s interesting info. I’m going to look into it for next year. Do you still get to go a day before your hunt to scout and hang a stand??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## two4one (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice hunting


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

It looks like the main phase of the rut may be over on us. I saw a number of does and 9 different bucks tonight. Bucks ranging in age from 1.5 to over 5 and not one of the bucks showed any interest in any doe. I can’t say there isn’t a hot doe somewhere on or around the farm, but these bucks were back together in a loose group, with the two oldest ones showing up together as the last ones to appear. The bucks were more interested in eating, not sniffing, chasing or fighting. Too dark for any good buck pics.


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

Here's pics that really show the mass on the buck my dad shot. Really cool deer!









Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Our oldest had a memorable evening in the woods last night. We know this old buck well. He was a perfect target for her, he had a wound channel from an arrow that went from high back through the shoulder on the other side. He was in rough shape with puss and infection oozing from the back wound. He was limping pretty bad and had atrophied to the point you could see his spine and count ribs. I doubt he would have made it through the winter.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Cool and Unique buck KSQ2. Congrats to your daughter


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome, KSQ2! Congrats to your daughter.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Awesome buck KSQ2! Congratulations to your daughter. 

Any idea how old that buck was? He looks like an old deer.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

NYyotekiller said:


> Awesome buck KSQ2! Congratulations to your daughter.
> 
> Any idea how old that buck was? He looks like an old deer.


Thanks fellas!

Tough to say for sure, we have pics of the last two years. He was bigger bodied than most of the bucks this summer when they were bachelored up. He was a bully too.

Btw, not sure how I typed oldest, she’s our youngest. Lol


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Well, there's officially no bucks left to shoot in any of our areas. The three girls in my family are all tagged out and I'm still hunting. I think I'll just shoot another doe.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

That is an awesome buck right there! Congrats on your girls' success!!


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

Congrats to your girls on some very nice bucks !


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Congrats again!

My FIL, son and I are all still holding our tags................not looking good. Although my son is home from college starting the 20th, so he will have some opportunities. Me, not so much


----------



## Cookie1125 (Aug 10, 2012)

Griz like you I am still holding on to my tag, but I am also holding on to my 3 day old daughter so I can't complain about not getting to hunt. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Was calling predators on Saturday and saw several bucks bumping does. 2 were definitely mature


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Cookie1125 said:


> Griz like you I am still holding on to my tag, but I am also holding on to my 3 day old daughter so I can't complain about not getting to hunt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Congrats! Cherish those moments, they go by all too fast! Mine are 9,7,5 now


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

hunterhewi said:


> Congrats! Cherish those moments, they go by all too fast! Mine are 9,7,5 now


I know that's right!!!

My grandkids are all older than your kids


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Cookie1125 said:


> Griz like you I am still holding on to my tag, but I am also holding on to my 3 day old daughter so I can't complain about not getting to hunt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Congrats!!


----------



## Cookie1125 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you guys. I get it too my oldest is 7 and I have a 2 year old as well. All girls and they're growing up way too fast 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Great bucks for the younger folks, kudos to the parents/kids!!!


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats to your daughters and to you KSQ2 on those big bucks. It's great to see your girls enjoying the outdoors. 

And congrats Cookie on your new addition. 

Zap I noticed that Clinton is back to normal pool. You've been awfully quiet this fall. Are the deer still MIA around the lake?

I had a buddy out Tuesday through Friday last week on us with his bow. And our neighbor put down his bow and was out for four days as well with his any season any weapon tag. Both said the deer sightings were way down compared to a week/10 days ago. The few deer my buddy saw were very spooky. It wasn't totally unexpected with all of the road and gun pressure around us this year. The neighbor found a dead 9 point that appeared to have been gut shot. He found it about 80 yards off the road within sight of one of his stands. He'd been hunting it this fall and never had a shot opportunity. The GW was going to give him a salvage tag.


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

I sat 2 nights before the full moon last week (Wednesday night if I remember correctly) and saw a good amount of deer. 8 different small bucks (biggest was a 130ish 8). And 10+ does. All headed to the bean field north of me that never got cut. I had about 5 of the bucks comes right by, and a Fawn. The does got bumped out of the woods by one of the small bucks and continued north to the beans and never came back in the Timber. I'll get out a time or two this week and hopefully punch the doe tag I have remaining.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

JWilson90 said:


> That’s interesting info. I’m going to look into it for next year. Do you still get to go a day before your hunt to scout and hang a stand??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, I missed this question somehow. No you can’t go early. The seasons now are one week and they run back to back to back. You arrive on Saturday morning for a mandatory safety meeting and to draw hunting areas. Then you are on your own for the next week. You can hang two stands and have to mark those stand locations on a big map. You can move, as long as you don’t get too close to another hunter.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I have not hunted much, yet. Yes Clinton is back to normal and a lot of it is barren ground from the flooding.


----------



## zakseppala (Jan 5, 2007)

My sons 2019 Ks early rifle season buck and my nephews


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Browsing through this thread confirms my interest in KS. Starting my research for next year, I’m in East central IA and looking for some info. Maybe a certain area a man could do some spring scouting. For the guys that’s hunted both can you compare it to IA. I will most likely do public but would also be willing to lease or trade hunts for the rite situation. Fill free to pm or post here.


----------



## Will1616 (Feb 22, 2015)

Anyone know where a man could get into some prairie chickens around the Fredonia area?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will1616 (Feb 22, 2015)

basnbuks said:


> Browsing through this thread confirms my interest in KS. Starting my research for next year, I’m in East central IA and looking for some info. Maybe a certain area a man could do some spring scouting. For the guys that’s hunted both can you compare it to IA. I will most likely do public but would also be willing to lease or trade hunts for the rite situation. Fill free to pm or post here.


There are good deer all around the state, more public in the Western half though, high densities in the southeast but more public 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, my final sit of the season I ended up filling my tag. I sat last night and saw this buck but no shot. I watched him with the bino's and decided I would shoot him if given the chance.

Went out this morning and it was super foggy. Around 7:30 I can see a deer about 150 yards away in the cut corn field. Even with the heavy fog I could tell it was a buck. Scoped him with the bino's and new it was the same buck from last night. He was headed away from me going into a thick bedding area for the day. I didn't have my grunt/snort wheeze tube as it was in my son's backpack. So, I did a loud snort wheeze with my mouth. He turned his head and looked my direction. I waited, and watched as he he fed in the corn. I did another mouth snort wheeze, and now he turned his body to face me, again around 150 yards away. When he started to feed again I did a 3rd snort wheeze, and this time he had had enough and started coming my way.

I then got extremely lucky. He had made his way to about 60 yards and he turned his gaze, and coming from behind me was a nice 8 pointer with a doe. The 3 deer come together and the bucks started posturing and circling around the doe. As they did this, they kept getting closer and closer to me. Finally, at 20 yards, he gave me a broadside shot. At first, I though I had missed as all 3 deer took off with their tails up running across the corn field. I thought, "did I miss?" Then around 100 yards he briefly lost control of his back legs, recovered, and then jumped straight in the air and landed dead, not another kick.

He has me torn. I debated, and still do, if I should have let him walk. He had tremendous potential. 15 scoreable points. Tremendous mass and palmation. I don't have any idea how old he is. He could have blown up next year, if he lived or stayed in the area. I quickly gross scored him at 151 3/8". He had 10" of non-typical points. 43" of mass measurements. Inside spread of 17 3/8".


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Will1616 said:


> There are good deer all around the state, more public in the Western half though, high densities in the southeast but more public
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can't scout most WIHA in the spring. Unless it is WIHA Turkey.


----------



## ehan69 (Feb 20, 2016)

AintNoGriz said:


> Well, my final sit of the season I ended up filling my tag. I sat last night and saw this buck but no shot. I watched him with the bino's and decided I would shoot him if given the chance.
> 
> Went out this morning and it was super foggy. Around 7:30 I can see a deer about 150 yards away in the cut corn field. Even with the heavy fog I could tell it was a buck. Scoped him with the bino's and new it was the same buck from last night. He was headed away from me going into a thick bedding area for the day. I didn't have my grunt/snort wheeze tube as it was in my son's backpack. So, I did a loud snort wheeze with my mouth. He turned his head and looked my direction. I waited, and watched as he he fed in the corn. I did another mouth snort wheeze, and now he turned his body to face me, again around 150 yards away. When he started to feed again I did a 3rd snort wheeze, and this time he had had enough and started coming my way.
> 
> ...


Awesome buck and story! Congratulations!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome buck , Mr Grizz...


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I can see why you were torn Griz, you just never know what the future holds in this sport we all enjoy. That said, what a buck!! Congrats!


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

GreAt story grizz and great buck way to get it done in overtime!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations on a great buck AintNoGriz !


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Awesome buck Griz!!! Congrats!


----------



## Thor3209 (May 15, 2015)

AintNoGriz said:


> Well, my final sit of the season I ended up filling my tag. I sat last night and saw this buck but no shot. I watched him with the bino's and decided I would shoot him if given the chance.
> 
> Went out this morning and it was super foggy. Around 7:30 I can see a deer about 150 yards away in the cut corn field. Even with the heavy fog I could tell it was a buck. Scoped him with the bino's and new it was the same buck from last night. He was headed away from me going into a thick bedding area for the day. I didn't have my grunt/snort wheeze tube as it was in my son's backpack. So, I did a loud snort wheeze with my mouth. He turned his head and looked my direction. I waited, and watched as he he fed in the corn. I did another mouth snort wheeze, and now he turned his body to face me, again around 150 yards away. When he started to feed again I did a 3rd snort wheeze, and this time he had had enough and started coming my way.
> 
> ...


Not sure im capable of passing mass like that. Congrats!

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## jager69 (Oct 5, 2014)

That’s real nice Clark! Congrats.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats Griz. Tremendous mass measurements and a beautiful buck. And a great hunting story.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice buck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

That's a real beaut Griz! Congratulations.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Congrats Grizz,


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

AintNoGriz said:


> Well, my final sit of the season I ended up filling my tag. I sat last night and saw this buck but no shot. I watched him with the bino's and decided I would shoot him if given the chance.
> 
> Went out this morning and it was super foggy. Around 7:30 I can see a deer about 150 yards away in the cut corn field. Even with the heavy fog I could tell it was a buck. Scoped him with the bino's and new it was the same buck from last night. He was headed away from me going into a thick bedding area for the day. I didn't have my grunt/snort wheeze tube as it was in my son's backpack. So, I did a loud snort wheeze with my mouth. He turned his head and looked my direction. I waited, and watched as he he fed in the corn. I did another mouth snort wheeze, and now he turned his body to face me, again around 150 yards away. When he started to feed again I did a 3rd snort wheeze, and this time he had had enough and started coming my way.
> 
> ...


 I don't understand why you are torn. The odds of him making it to next season are slim unless you are hunting in a remote area. Even slimmer that you would even see him again.This is a world class deer in my opinion just in character alone. Most don't even get to see a buck with palmation on the hoof much less shoot one. Please don't disrespect this deer by being disappointed with what he is now and wishing for what he could have been next year. If I misunderstood your commentary I apologize. He is a deer most of us dream of shooting congratulations.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

cruizerjoy said:


> I don't understand why you are torn. The odds of him making it to next season are slim unless you are hunting in a remote area. Even slimmer that you would even see him again.This is a world class deer in my opinion just in character alone. Most don't even get to see a buck with palmation on the hoof much less shoot one. Please don't disrespect this deer by being disappointed with what he is now and wishing for what he could have been next year. If I misunderstood your commentary I apologize. He is a deer most of us dream of shooting congratulations.


Pretty sure he wasn’t disappointed, just always will wonder what he would have been next year. We have tons of pressure around us, including public ground not too far away, and we have nice bucks make it every year.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

cruizerjoy said:


> I don't understand why you are torn. The odds of him making it to next season are slim unless you are hunting in a remote area. Even slimmer that you would even see him again.This is a world class deer in my opinion just in character alone. Most don't even get to see a buck with palmation on the hoof much less shoot one. Please don't disrespect this deer by being disappointed with what he is now and wishing for what he could have been next year. If I misunderstood your commentary I apologize. He is a deer most of us dream of shooting congratulations.


I wasn’t disrespecting the deer or hunt at all. In fact, it’s a hunt I will never forget. Late season, last sit of the year, using my mouth as a snort wheeze and having him even respond to it, hunting in the fog! 

I have goals that I set each year . Did he meet my personal goals, no. Is he a great deer? You bet. But the way the hunt came together it was meant to be and had me already jacked for next year!!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Test post. Is this thread locked?


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

Saw a couple real nice deer this morning that made it through the year.....hopefully there’s some studs cruising around in the coming archery season.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

AintNoGriz said:


> Test post. Is this thread locked?


Had the biggest buck id seen all year come by at 2:30 saturday afternoon. First sit at this spot in a month. I had been on stand an hour when i heard a branch break behind me. Was a small 2 year old followed by another 2 year old. The third buck in line was a stud 170. The first 2 worked south of me and the big boy cut east in my shooting lane at 15 yards. One more small buck came from behind and i thought they were all in front of me. Went to draw and there was one more buck behind me that i hadnt seen. He busted me and spooked all of them out of there. I was mad at myself for getting in such a hurry and not making sure there were no more deer coming. Oh well maybe he will be bigger next year! It was a fun season with lots of time on stand. Killed a nice doe after the bucks left. Goin to try to kill 1-2 more in the next couple days.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Thats a heartbreaking story Hewi and sounds like something that would happen to me haha!


----------



## Robertoski (Oct 20, 2008)

Congrats Griz!!


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Nice deer guys I assumed since the CWD map has Kansas in Red Yall would have no deer left by now or at least no big bucks.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

hunterhewi that's a tough result. Hope you get to see him again this fall. It's taken a month after the start of gun season but I'm finally starting to see some survivor bucks come by the house in daylight. I've also seen two bucks that have fully shed.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Good pics as always hawkfarm! I’ve begun seeing some mature shooters again on our farm too, during the bonus season of course. I’ll be hunting horns again in a little over a month, just absent of their carriers. Lol


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

It’s about time to start this thread over in the 2020 edition. Don’t you guys think?


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Possible new state non typical record. And 4th overall. 

https://ksoutdoors.com/KDWPT-Info/N.../Kansas-Bowhunter-Takes-World-Class-Whitetail


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Too bad about that missing right brow tine, it really takes a lot away from that deer's symmetry. 



CRAZY rack.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Surely that buck had had some kind of injury. I would be curious as to whether the lucky hunter thought twice before shooting? The article I read makes it seem like the deer wasn't known at all by the hunter before the kill.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Great buck Grizz!!


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

They had that buck on trail camera early, just a few pictures, in velvet I believe. Had a big mass on his head, they obviously didn't know what it was. Was shot the same day I shot my buck this year. As the crow flies probably less than 5 miles away.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan810 (Dec 28, 2019)

Cant wait to get out and see what I can find


----------



## t-tomshooter (Feb 17, 2005)

hopefully that guy got some better pics than just the one there where the tongue is out and he is straddling it bahahahahaha


----------

